# Carl Casper 2011



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Who's goin?? What you bringing ??? Let's make it fat talked to Rolln he said he's for sure comin so let's get it


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

im going, to rep not to show


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ready


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lmfao itlooks just like u


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn I wanted to have my Lac swangin by then...But it aint goin happen :tears:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

what the fuckis carl casaper?


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Dec 12 2010, 02:11 PM~19308303
> *what the fuckis carl casaper?
> *


That's the show where the midwest puts it down in KY!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

hell yea thats what im talking about


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 12 2010, 03:48 PM~19308965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


please no pics of my chipper it was all fucked up at that time.
ill have my 63 chippen an shawna will have here cutty on bumper ..kinda fucked up but it is what it is


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Im not hopping, hell I may only make it to the show for a few hours, like last year. But I will be their drinking all weekend, just like last year :biggrin: 


What's the dates??


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Not Forsure dale can u read it's 2011 comin up not pics from 2010 lol but I think it's the third weekend of febuary


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

we will be dar we'll bring the DIP 4 all u chippers


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Second to last weekend in FEB .. Ted .. You know this maaaaan... 

BIG I will be in the house , a couple on the show floor and a couple in the pit !


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

It's gonna b fun I love the pit asking as everyone can get along


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Feb. 25,26,27


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 12 2010, 10:07 PM~19310303
> *Im not hopping, hell I may only make it to the show for a few hours, like last year.  But I will be their drinking all weekend, just like last year  :biggrin:
> What's the dates??
> *


drinking :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: you mean sipping,those old guts cant put in work.i even made randy say "you make me look like a amature" :happysad:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Were did you find the dates


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 13 2010, 09:28 AM~19314137
> *Were did you find the dates
> *


Carl Casper .com


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 13 2010, 11:20 AM~19315064
> *Carl Casper .com
> *


Lmao.post one of those good pics of mine from lexington show...that we r never goen back too lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

the better questions is 

WHOS GETTING ME IN THE FUCKING PITS SATURDAY NIGHT? :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 12 2010, 03:27 PM~19307572
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SHOW STOPPER ITS OVER :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 12 2010, 08:45 PM~19309738
> *:biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 12 2010, 06:48 PM~19308965
> *
> 
> 
> ...












HOW MANY BYB MEMEMBERS DOES IT TAKE TO HOP A CAR :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

going for a repeat


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 02:45 PM~19316403
> *the better questions is
> 
> WHOS GETTING ME IN THE FUCKING PITS  SATURDAY NIGHT?    :cheesy:
> *


I guess if u want in the pit ull sell your pos and buy a Lowrider lmao who's is this guy???


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 13 2010, 06:18 PM~19317568
> *I guess if u want in the pit ull sell your pos and buy a Lowrider lmao who's is this guy???
> *


i guess ill have someone point me out in the crowd and you can talk shit to my face 

:cheesy: cya there buddy and dont be like dropmob and call security the second you lay sight on me


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 06:20 PM~19317582
> *i guess  ill have someone point me out in the crowd and you can talk shit to my face
> 
> :cheesy:      cya there buddy  and dont be like dropmob and call security the second you lay sight on me
> *


David slay the giant! Never ben scared of no man. don't kn about drop mob or even who they r but we don't low ride to fight and argue u the one came on degraden lowriders udo kn this is a lowrider web site? U can't go no lower than frame on ground I'm on ground and hoppen mid 50s.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 06:20 PM~19317582
> *i guess  ill have someone point me out in the crowd and you can talk shit to my face
> 
> :cheesy:      cya there buddy  and dont be like dropmob and call security the second you lay sight on me
> *


I'm not kind not the kind that will take a thret on my son lightly


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 05:20 PM~19317582
> *i guess  ill have someone point me out in the crowd and you can talk shit to my face
> 
> :cheesy:      cya there buddy  and dont be like dropmob and call security the second you lay sight on me
> *



:uh: damn. always trying to have drama like a damn bitch or something


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Tis Tis Tis .... Charles what am I gonna do with you


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 13 2010, 06:34 PM~19318218
> *David slay the giant! Never ben scared of no man.  don't kn about drop mob or even who they r but we don't low ride to fight and argue u the one came on degraden lowriders udo kn this is a lowrider web site?      U can't go no lower than frame on ground I'm on ground and hoppen mid 50s.
> *


I want to see this mid 50s you talk about :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 13 2010, 04:01 PM~19316962
> *:h5:
> *


You ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 13 2010, 07:34 PM~19318218
> *David slay the giant! Never ben scared of no man.  don't kn about drop mob or even who they r but we don't low ride to fight and argue u the one came on degraden lowriders udo kn this is a lowrider web site?      U can't go no lower than frame on ground I'm on ground and hoppen mid 50s.
> *





my shits flat on the frame and cannot get no lower none the less you didnt mouth off let the man handle his own mouth. 

if he didnt want no shit he should have kept it shut


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood+Dec 13 2010, 08:18 PM~19318619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you see me running my mouth? nope all i did was give him a chance to be a tough guy face to face 


he can apologize anytime he like's and that will be that 

or

he can say the same thing face to face you know ill be there bob ill be at the back bumper bash this year for sure too. 

he ran off at the mouth not me balls in his court i aint gonna say nomore here because i got alot of respect for dale and colby and their club. 

its between his mouth and me


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 13 2010, 08:26 PM~19318677
> *I want to see this mid 50s you talk about :cheesy:
> *


52in last year on old blue(gray)and I just got done wit my new frame 4 da red and black dime I can't post video but pic of 52 firist page this topic and my new frame is posted on bybfaimlybuilds page 230 or so true byb all built In my back yard nothing bought. U kn how we roll ruff rufff rufff. ur stuff still hittin good I'm sure


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 13 2010, 09:22 PM~19319179
> *52in last year on old blue(gray)and I just got done wit my new frame 4 da red and black dime I can't post video but pic of 52 firist page this topic and my new frame is posted on bybfaimlybuilds page 230 or so true byb all built In my back yard nothing bought. U kn how we roll ruff rufff rufff. ur stuff still hittin good I'm sure
> *


the red and black s10m chop top?


i think i have video of your hop someplace


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Dec 12 2010, 12:27 PM~19307572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE, I GUESS U LET ANY CAR IN THE SHOWS, OUT HERE HE WOULD OF BEEN IN SPCTATOR PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :sprint:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep it was a joke and if u can't take the heat get out the kitchen ya feel me wasn't Boone trine start nothing at all you got on here joking around so I was too ya know but I'm most deffentyly not gonna tell you im sorry lmao it was a joke and wasntment to start Nuttin but anyways if you wanna box you can meet me somewhere but for respect of my club I dnt fight at shows


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'll post sone of his work


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 08:47 PM~19319517
> *I'll post sone of his work
> *


Who you talkin bout bob???


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> MAN WHATS GOING ON OUT THERE, I GUESS U LET ANY CAR IN THE SHOWS, OUT HERE HE WOULD OF BEEN IN SPCTATOR PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :sprint:
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 13 2010, 09:46 PM~19319501
> *Yep it was a joke and if u can't take the heat get out the kitchen ya feel me wasn't Boone trine start nothing at all you got on here joking around so I was too ya know but I'm most deffentyly not gonna tell you im sorry lmao it was a joke and wasntment to start Nuttin but anyways if you wanna box you can meet me somewhere but for respect of my club I dnt fight at shows
> *


heres the thing you dont me i never even spoke to you to jump out of line like that is fucked up you dont thing you were wrong? 

as for my signature it is of no concern to you. next time you start jaw flapping before you know someone maybe you should ask someone who they are or ask them what its all about.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 13 2010, 11:52 PM~19319568
> *Who you talkin bout bob???
> *



Carl Casper .... I'm not getting involved with you and chuck lol... Last guy that told chuck to meet em somewhere chuck caught a train to meet em 8 hours a way .... Lol is a Lil nutty like that :happysad:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 08:52 PM~19319578
> *heres the thing  you dont me i never even spoke to you  to jump out of line like that  is fucked up  you dont thing you were wrong?
> 
> as for my signature it is of no concern to you.  next time you start jaw flapping before you know someone maybe you should ask someone who they are or ask them what its all about.
> *


Well im just gonna let you no I'm not a bitch but dnt want any problems with anyone I try to get along with everyone but you got on here joking with the world so expect the world to joke back you can't get on face book and say ur pregnant then turn right around and b mad Wen someone ask if it true ya no


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 09:56 PM~19319643
> *Carl Casper .... I'm not getting involved with you and chuck lol... Last guy that told chuck to meet em somewhere chuck caught a train to meet em 8 hours a way .... Lol is a Lil nutty like that  :happysad:
> *



but dont lie bob im a hella of a great guy 


never even said nothing to dude but i can damn sure make him think twice before he does it again to someone else 

fuck it that goes for anyone i had a whole car club trying to punk me i showed up and guess who the punks were


i didnt call security :cheesy:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Spoon buddy what's up


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 13 2010, 09:58 PM~19319669
> *Well im just gonna let you no I'm not a bitch but dnt want any problems with anyone I try to get along with everyone but you got on here joking with the world so expect the world to joke back you can't get on face book and say ur pregnant then turn right around and b mad Wen someone ask if it true ya no
> *


im pretty easy to get along with but if you dont know me it isnt a joke to start talking like you do.


 i aint mad if you wanna know about my signature ASK


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 08:58 PM~19319675
> *but dont lie bob  im a hella of a great guy
> never even said nothing to dude  but i can damn sure make him think twice before he does it again to someone else
> 
> ...


Dude what the does fighting do ??? Loses your friends hommie fighting dnt make u Kool lol but just member there's always that one bigger person


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 13 2010, 07:21 PM~19317064
> *going for a repeat
> 
> 
> ...


he said one shot wonder.....lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyways forget all the drama what's up everyone :wave: :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 10:24 PM~19318665
> *Tis Tis Tis .... Charles what am I gonna do with you
> *


muzzle? lmao


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 10:56 PM~19318940
> *did you see me running my mouth?  nope  all i did was give him a chance to be a tough guy face to face
> he can apologize anytime he like's  and that will be that
> 
> ...



im still waitin on this chuck fool to meet me at the flag pole......lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Everyone gonna make it


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 11:58 PM~19319675
> *but dont lie bob  im a hella of a great guy
> never even said nothing to dude  but i can damn sure make him think twice before he does it again to someone else
> 
> ...



Hell of a guy for real .... ^^^^^ and I seen it with my own eyes lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 14 2010, 12:06 AM~19319777
> *im still waitin on this chuck fool to meet me at the flag pole......lol
> *



I know right ... LOl


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 14 2010, 12:03 AM~19319741
> *he said one shot wonder.....lol
> *



thats all ive got


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime+Dec 13 2010, 10:02 PM~19319727-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shiiiit that would be like mzzling you with a cheeseburger

shit aint lasting long


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 13 2010, 10:06 PM~19319777
> *im still waitin on this chuck fool to meet me at the flag pole......lol
> *


damn man i told you i wasnt robbing mcdonalds for their inventory for you


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ill probably go sat. I thought about showing but I decided not too.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 12:09 AM~19319811
> *it aint size its how mean you are.
> ive had my ass kicked before.    fighting usual dont get ya no place but jail  but at the same time  someone that dont know me doesnt get to talk shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19319837
> *Ill probably go sat. I thought about showing but I decided not too.
> *


i was looking forward to seeing that caddy too


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 10:13 PM~19319845
> *
> *


FAIL 

kinda like your project topic :cheesy:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 12:09 AM~19319811
> *it aint size its how mean you are.
> ive had my ass kicked before.    fighting usual dont get ya no place but jail  but at the same time  someone that dont know me doesnt get to talk shit.
> 
> ...



Wahahahahah lmao


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes I'll b there hopefully ull make it and we could kick it off on a diff nite ya feel me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 12:14 AM~19319857
> *FAIL
> 
> kinda like your project topic  :cheesy:
> *


   .... I'll eat your ass..... Wait what


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 11:13 PM~19319848
> *i was looking forward to seeing that caddy too
> *


Ive always wanted to show at carl caspers atleast once in my life. I just dont think its good enough for a big show like this.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime+Dec 13 2010, 10:15 PM~19319867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill make bob bring me to your house so i can see it 


do you really want me knowing where you live :happysad:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 11:18 PM~19319900
> *ill make bob bring me to your house  so i can see it
> do you really want me knowing where you live  :happysad:
> *


Considering your going to let Bob eat your ass thursday night, I dont think so. lol


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:22 PM~19319943
> *Considering your going to let Bob eat your ass thursday night, I dont think so. lol
> *


hey if bob wants to get dirty who am i to deprive him of that?

:dunno:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19319837
> *Ill probably go sat. I thought about showing but I decided not too.
> *


Shit man my show I was below chippenbut had a blast ben gettin better evrsince. Thanx Danny wit hostile much luv talt me alot a kinda got me hook lowlows 4life


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Dec 13 2010, 11:29 PM~19319996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but thats hoppin. If I had a car I liked hopping Id hop it no matter what. Showing is a little different.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:37 PM~19320087
> *That gorilla loves his bananas...no matter what hole ya put them in. lol
> Yeah but thats hoppin. If I had a car I liked hopping Id hop it no matter what. Showing is a little different.
> *


so your gonna show the car then right?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 13 2010, 10:44 PM~19320158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that happens when ever russ gets in the trunk


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 11:39 PM~19320110
> *so your gonna show the car then right?
> *


Nah man I dont think its good enough. Ive got some wear and tear I gotta fix before I show it at a big show like this. I might have it at the Individuals picnic though. Either there or beatersville.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:49 PM~19320221
> *Nah man I dont think its good enough. Ive got some wear and tear I gotta fix before I show it at a big show like this. I might have it at the Individuals picnic though. Either there or beatersville.
> *


they gonna be the same weekend again this year?


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 09:16 PM~19319879
> *   .... I'll eat your ass..... Wait what
> *


HAVE NO **** IN SO. CAL ALL IN SOUTHEAST :guns: :sprint:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:dunno:

Bob has the date been changed or what?


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

doint this look just like the one we got from you bob :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Dec 13 2010, 10:51 PM~19320240
> *HAVE NO **** IN SO. CAL ALL IN SOUTHEAST :guns:  :sprint:
> *


 :uh: 

well thats not true your proof of that


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 09:55 PM~19320284
> *:uh:
> 
> well thats not true    your proof of that
> *


WOW IS THAT ALL U HIIBILLY CORN CHUCKENS GOT STOP THE INBREEDING :guns: :sprint:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Dec 13 2010, 11:12 PM~19320449
> *WOW IS THAT ALL U HIIBILLY CORN CHUCKENS GOT STOP THE INBREEDING :guns:  :sprint:
> *



considering your on some bitch shit to begin with


thats all you deserve


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

We have a troll....

And very similar colby .. Mine was newer :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 11:22 PM~19320538
> *We have a troll....
> 
> And very similar colby .. Mine was newer :cheesy:
> *


is individuals picnic and beatersville same weekend again this year?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Dec 14 2010, 01:12 AM~19320449
> *WOW IS THAT ALL U HIIBILLY CORN CHUCKENS GOT STOP THE INBREEDING :guns:  :sprint:
> *


Noooooooooooooob ... :dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 01:23 AM~19320546
> *is individuals picnic and beatersville same weekend again this year?
> *



We'll have an answer by january


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 11:26 PM~19320576
> *We'll have an answer by january
> *


damn all your answers are in january


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 01:27 AM~19320589
> *damn all your answers  are in january
> *




The one answer will b done deal  .. Just waitin on funding .. And this answer might be answered this Sunday .. But we'll see


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 13 2010, 11:44 PM~19320774
> *The one answer will b done deal  .. Just waitin on funding .. And this answer might be answered this Sunday .. But we'll see
> *


i keep telling you on the one thing ive had it to give my part 3 times now


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 14 2010, 01:49 AM~19320815
> *i keep telling you on the one thing ive had it to give my part 3 times now
> *



I just don't want somthin stupid happenin .. Hold on to it , Id say you can pay pal it but that accounts gone


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't think I will be at Casper its the same weekend as detroit and I can't miss that


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 13 2010, 08:22 PM~19319179
> *52in last year on old blue(gray)and I just got done wit my new frame 4 da red and black dime I can't post video but pic of 52 firist page this topic and my new frame is posted on bybfaimlybuilds page 230 or so true byb all built In my back yard nothing bought. U kn how we roll ruff rufff rufff. ur stuff still hittin good I'm sure
> *


I want to see the black and red one do 50s :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 11:16 PM~19319880
> *Ive always wanted to show at carl caspers atleast once in my life. I just dont think its good enough for a big show like this.
> *


Mine and jeffs made it and no offense jeff but ur car probly I always though at a higher level


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 09:56 PM~19318940
> *did you see me
> 
> he can say the same aint gonna say nomore here  because i got alot of respect for dale and colby and their club.
> ...


I feel,left out i though we was homies lol


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess I will enter mine again....It will be the same as last but 3 Lowriders in the whole show is better than none!!!!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19319837
> *Ill probably go sat. I thought about showing but I decided not too.
> *


I can get you in if u are serious,u cant back out once I get u in.......


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 14 2010, 08:15 AM~19322424
> *I want to see the black and red one do 50s :biggrin:
> *


Me to haven't got to hit it yet but it's strong fatboy 6 to da nose No 4link scared da maby put both our trucks in rad only bc of lock up we deff don't got nuthen 4 the guys bule got 52 smashen hard added 4more in lock in rear and red same set up lockes up one in shorter then bule did last year only diff red v6 but I'll be dar swinging and praying


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 14 2010, 05:08 PM~19325601
> *Me to haven't got to hit it yet but it's strong fatboy 6 to da nose No 4link scared da maby put both our trucks in rad only bc of lock up we deff don't got nuthen 4 the guys bule got 52 smashen hard added 4more in lock in rear and red same set up lockes up one in shorter then bule did last year only diff red v6 but I'll be dar swinging and praying
> *



4 link = radical... but you can get the lock up with springs


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Dec 14 2010, 11:47 AM~19323254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate that but Ive already decided not to show. Its not good enough (to me) and I would be uncomfortable with it there.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d2m87nm9Xk


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 14 2010, 07:33 PM~19326629
> *Thanks but to me its a different story. This car isnt on any level.
> I appreciate that but Ive already decided not to show. Its not good enough (to me) and I would be uncomfortable with it there.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 14 2010, 06:13 PM~19326479
> *4 link = radical... but you can get the  lock up with springs
> *


had 4 link 2010 but had it chaind low. They complaind but let it slide. Other truck mono leaf and stock shacks maxed


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 14 2010, 08:08 PM~19326952
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 14 2010, 08:11 PM~19326979
> *had 4 link 2010 but had it chaind low. They complaind but let it slide. Other truck mono leaf and stock shacks maxed
> *



yea i rember we made that decision. another thing for this year is gonna be every one must have chains.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MERCILESS CAR CLUB_@Dec 14 2010, 08:34 PM~19327896
> *yea i rember we made that decision.  another thing for this year is gonna be  every one must have chains.
> *


I chained I got al new frame going b putten it down 4 BYB


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 13 2010, 05:18 PM~19317048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how many club members I got 2 put on da tail gate to hit spoon u can ride 2. Lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 14 2010, 03:01 PM~19324238
> *I guess I will enter mine again....It will be the same as last but 3 Lowriders in the whole show is better than none!!!!
> *


dont count me out yet! its looking grim, but I still have hopes of getting it together!


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 14 2010, 06:33 PM~19326629
> *Thanks but to me its a different story. This car isnt on any level.
> I appreciate that but Ive already decided not to show. Its not good enough (to me) and I would be uncomfortable with it there.
> *


I disagree about your thoughts but,It's up to you.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Dec 14 2010, 07:51 PM~19328091
> *Wonder how many club members I got 2 put on da tail gate to hit spoon u can ride 2. Lol
> *


Lol


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Dec 15 2010, 09:38 AM~19332104
> *
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 15 2010, 09:25 AM~19331466
> *I disagree about your thoughts but,It's up to you.
> *


Agree with Jason to disagree with Jason


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 16 2010, 01:18 AM~19340473
> *Agree with Jason to disagree with Jason
> *


I agree with Jason to disagree with Jason,and agree with Bob.............


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Dec 12 2010, 12:46 PM~19307058
> *Who's goin?? What you bringing ??? Let's make it fat talked to Rolln he said he's for sure comin so let's get it
> *


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Where is all the shit talk'n at :dunno: 


looks like im going to half to brake every one off again :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 14 2010, 12:01 PM~19324238
> *I guess I will enter mine again....It will be the same as last but 3 Lowriders in the whole show is better than none!!!!
> *



my tre will be there..if i get accepted


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 19 2010, 05:15 PM~19369042
> *Where is all the shit talk'n at  :dunno:
> looks like im going to half to brake every one off again :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 13 2010, 10:29 PM~19318712
> *You ready homie :biggrin:
> *



did some adjustments but we'll see


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 20 2010, 04:55 PM~19376514
> *my tre will be there..if i get accepted
> *


You will be trust me


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Dec 20 2010, 04:55 PM~19376514
> *my tre will be there..if i get accepted
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Might b thete its gonna b close :0


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

i'll be there again with my piece 










unless it happens to be in the paint shop by then....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i was gona bring my new one but didnt want to put chain mounts on the front :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im just playin i cant back that up,, :biggrin: il be there to hang out and party with my louisville family


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

might be in hop. lol
we'll see? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 19 2010, 04:15 PM~19369042
> *Where is all the shit talk'n at  :dunno:
> looks like im going to half to brake every one off again :biggrin:
> *


you ll prob beat our old byb beater but byb gonna try to get your title :biggrin: 
we just hoppen to make it this yr.its cold as shit an we got no heat at the ghetto branch.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 20 2010, 04:49 PM~19377788
> *did some adjustments but we'll see
> *


hope you made some positive adjustments homie you know mine aint no thirty in hopper no more :0 i will not rest till i get revenge :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 20 2010, 07:49 PM~19377788
> *did some adjustments but we'll see
> *


including or excluding the drive shaft?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2010, 08:51 PM~19389251
> *including or excluding the drive shaft?
> *


lmao


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 21 2010, 07:31 PM~19387497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I might have someone to hop aganist :cheesy:


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2010, 01:09 PM~19393743
> *:0 I might have someone to hop aganist  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 22 2010, 01:09 PM~19393743
> *:0 I might have someone to hop aganist  :cheesy:
> *


I think one of them little hopping model cars got you beat. :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Dec 22 2010, 08:56 PM~19397625
> *I think one of them little hopping model cars got you beat.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 not no more


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

haha i gotta lot of work to be shit talkin yet..
but im gonna start next week on the car.
this my first build ever sooo, i dont know wats gonna happen. lol


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 22 2010, 10:50 PM~19398594
> *haha i gotta lot of work to be shit talkin yet..
> but im gonna start next week on the car.
> this my first build ever sooo, i dont know wats gonna happen. lol
> *


 :0 u can always shit talk I got alot to do get it where I want it . And I feel ya this is my first car also lol


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

yeaa, i hope i can get it done.. 
i'd prolly be the youngest out ther..
hopefully i can bust some old man ass. :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

All most ready :biggrin:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Double pump with 18 batts??


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 05:22 PM~19404972
> *All most ready :biggrin:
> 
> *


YOU READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD MATT   

HAPPY HOLIDAYS.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Dec 23 2010, 05:15 PM~19405341
> *Double pump with 18 batts??
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 23 2010, 06:14 PM~19405641
> *YOU READY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOOKS GOOD MATT
> 
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS.
> *


A little paint maybe a little higher then it will be ready :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Happy holidays to you to Joe :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 07:21 PM~19405679
> *A little paint maybe a little higher then it will be ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Happy holidays to you to Joe  :wave:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 07:21 PM~19405679
> *A little paint maybe a little higher then it will be ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 22 2010, 11:25 PM~19398946
> *yeaa, i hope i can get it done..
> i'd prolly be the youngest out ther..
> hopefully i can bust some old man ass. :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 wat u gonna run


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 23 2010, 04:22 PM~19404972
> *All most ready :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :0 damn bro i think byb gonna stey home this yr :biggrin: we dont have any double pumpers or rad hoppers to compete with you :cheesy: .maybe before back bumper bash we can get somen together


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 21 2010, 09:50 PM~19388194
> *hope you made some positive adjustments homie you know mine aint no thirty in hopper no more :0 i will not rest till i get revenge  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *



nope negative this bitch lays out and bangs 20 inches now so what :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 21 2010, 11:51 PM~19389251
> *including or excluding the drive shaft?
> *



hey if you think about it the driveshaft was still in the car last just not attached to the rearend :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 22 2010, 11:50 PM~19398594
> *haha i gotta lot of work to be shit talkin yet..
> but im gonna start next week on the car.
> this my first build ever sooo, i dont know wats gonna happen. lol
> *



you so are waiting till last minute cuz it will be here before you know it


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 19 2010, 07:15 PM~19369042
> *Where is all the shit talk'n at  :dunno:
> looks like im going to half to brake every one off again :biggrin:
> *



alright matt you want shit talkin 

you might as well leave that 68 at the house cuz spoon's running the bitch :roflmao:
on second thought bring it so i can have someone to play with 

cuz there ill be the one to crush the john's trey



oh i already did, :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 26 2010, 03:54 PM~19424498
> *alright matt you want shit talkin
> 
> you might as well leave that 68 at the house cuz spoon's running the bitch :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 26 2010, 02:54 PM~19424498
> *alright matt you want shit talkin
> 
> you might as well leave that 68 at the house cuz spoon's running the bitch :roflmao:
> ...


not this time homie an you know damn well u said u wasnt comen to our last match an i had bent springs an dead blims.this time im comen wit new batts an new springs :biggrin: i gots plenty excuses but wont need em nemore after this rematch


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 26 2010, 02:54 PM~19424498
> *alright matt you want shit talkin
> 
> you might as well leave that 68 at the house cuz spoon's running the bitch :roflmao:
> ...


 :0 I think I'm going to just come and watch you and john duke it out :biggrin: 


then i will brake yall off just for fun :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 28 2010, 12:01 AM~19435265
> *:0 I think I'm going to just come and watch you and john duke it out  :biggrin:
> then i will brake yall off just for fun :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


dick.....jk.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 27 2010, 09:01 PM~19435265
> *:0 I think I'm going to just come and watch you and john duke it out  :biggrin:
> then i will brake yall off just for fun :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol as long as I fork spoon idc who wins :biggrin: I've done some tweaken myself an its looken good .I can finely say I'm happy wit my car jus needsds a lil paint


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 27 2010, 09:25 PM~19433925
> *not this time homie an you know damn well u said u wasnt comen to our last match an i had bent springs an dead blims.this time im comen wit new batts an new springs  :biggrin: i gots plenty excuses but wont need em nemore after this rematch
> *



that was a few of them

but once again we will see :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 28 2010, 12:01 AM~19435265
> *:0 I think I'm going to just come and watch you and john duke it out  :biggrin:
> then i will brake yall off just for fun :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



sounds like a plan homie :cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 28 2010, 01:02 PM~19440563
> *that was a few of them
> 
> but once again we will see :biggrin:
> *


Yeah yeah u won't catch me off gaurd at casper like u did etown ninja.my shits n garage waiten jus needs batts an their comen before casper


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 28 2010, 05:37 PM~19441233
> *Yeah yeah u won't catch me off gaurd at casper like u did etown ninja.my shits n garage waiten jus needs batts an their comen before casper
> *



i wasnt even tryin to catch you off guard we just got the car running i just feel like pushing that bitch


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 28 2010, 03:13 PM~19441522
> *i wasnt even tryin to catch you off guard we just got the car running i just feel like pushing that bitch
> *


lol i know ninja .ive given u ur respect for beating me at every hop.just hop you can do the same  bc you know i wont stop till i win :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Hit da truck alil 2dayyyyyy looks good so far


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 28 2010, 03:13 PM~19441522
> *i wasnt even tryin to catch you off guard we just got the car running i just feel like pushing that bitch
> *


What it do :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Dec 28 2010, 09:17 PM~19444757
> *What it do  :biggrin:
> *


hops but doesnt run :biggrin: fuck it if i cant beat u hoppen we goen to ohio valley i know damn well mines much faster :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 28 2010, 09:49 PM~19443231
> *lol i know ninja .ive given u ur respect for beating me at every hop.just hop you can do the same   bc you know i wont stop till i win :biggrin:
> *



you know i will, plus im pretty sure your gonna let me know too


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldspumps 87_@Dec 29 2010, 12:17 AM~19444757
> *What it do  :biggrin:
> *



you already know 

what does yours do homie :dunno:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 29 2010, 06:06 PM~19450643
> *hops but doesnt run :biggrin: fuck it if i cant beat u hoppen we goen to ohio valley i know damn well mines much faster  :0
> *



:twak:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I got $$$$$$ on SPOOON :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 29 2010, 08:13 PM~19453110
> *I got $$$$$$ on SPOOON :0  :cheesy:
> *


Lu should he's shown what he could do.I have yet to show what mine can do :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 29 2010, 08:51 PM~19453518
> *Lu should he's shown what he could do.I have yet to show what mine can do :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it homie I know yall been work'n hard on it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 29 2010, 08:57 PM~19453594
> *Can't wait to see it homie I know yall been work'n hard on it
> *


shit more like hardly its cold as shit.but nextweekend i got no kids all weekend so im gonna bust ass on it..need to get body buckets done before casper .i been putten it off for two yrs :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 29 2010, 11:13 PM~19453110
> *I got $$$$$$ on SPOOON :0  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 29 2010, 10:13 PM~19453110
> *I got $$$$$$ on SPOOON :0  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 AM~19466157
> *x2  :0
> *



SUP :ninja:


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Dec 25 2010, 06:10 PM~19419413
> *:0 wat u gonna run
> *


I don't kno?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 31 2010, 05:27 PM~19468976
> *I don't kno?
> *



boy you better hurry up it will be here before you know it hno:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 26 2010, 05:38 PM~19424395
> *nope negative this bitch lays out and bangs 20 inches now so what :biggrin:
> *


SEE TOLD YOU


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

YOU READY JOHN I AM :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 31 2010, 04:27 PM~19468976
> *I don't kno?
> *


I already know


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 31 2010, 05:03 PM~19470086
> *SEE TOLD YOU
> 
> 
> ...


i c u adjusted the y bone .i did too an my bumpers on the ground now  an im still only getten a 28 in lock up n the rear :angry: but i do gots some new springs an one new motor..new batts comen friday :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 31 2010, 05:09 PM~19470110
> *YOU READY JOHN I AM :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


baller .if u didnt use so much nitrous u wouldnt need all them motors :cheesy:


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 31 2010, 04:59 PM~19469196
> *boy you better hurry up it will be here before you know it  hno:
> *


Haha I'm good. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shawne3e_@Dec 31 2010, 06:31 PM~19470583
> *Haha I'm good.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


were is all ur homies at they aint said shit this yr.last yr they was the shit talken kings


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

sup sled happy fucken new yr ninjas


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 31 2010, 11:07 PM~19472074
> *sup sled happy fucken new yr ninjas
> *


High brother


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 31 2010, 09:32 PM~19470592
> *were is all ur homies at they aint said shit this yr.last yr they was the shit talken kings
> *



:yes:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 31 2010, 09:28 PM~19470563
> *baller .if u didnt use so much nitrous u wouldnt need all them motors :cheesy:
> *



shit i was burning motor before the piston but hey my shits on BUMPER :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 1 2011, 08:09 PM~19476113
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 31 2010, 09:27 PM~19470553
> *i c u adjusted the y bone .i did too an my bumpers on the ground now  an im still only getten a 28 in lock up n the rear :angry: but i do gots some new springs an one new motor..new batts comen friday :biggrin:
> *



what are you talkin about adjusted my wish bone cuz it sat that low before


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 1 2011, 07:31 PM~19477099
> *:wave:
> *


c u soon :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 2 2011, 11:04 AM~19481192
> *what are you talkin about adjusted my wish bone cuz it sat that low before
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 2 2011, 07:47 PM~19483855
> *:biggrin:
> *










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 2 2011, 07:18 PM~19484628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF ? 4 in ex on those


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

goodtimes c.c. will be in attendence this year..been bout 6 years since the last one so hope to see many new faces and rides.not sure bout bringing any hoppers yet,still working on it,but,looking forward to the trip this year...


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Dec 31 2010, 08:32 PM~19470592
> *were is all ur homies at they aint said shit this yr.last yr they was the shit talken kings
> *


get the lead outta your gas tank :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Dec 29 2010, 03:35 PM~19450904
> *you already know
> 
> what does yours do homie  :dunno:
> *


I dont know what it will do Hopefully bumper :dunno:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 3 2011, 05:45 AM~19488865
> *get the lead outta your gas tank  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


hater dont be mad cuz ima bust ur girlfreinds ass :0 :machinegun:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 3 2011, 12:13 AM~19488187
> *goodtimes c.c. will be in attendence this year..been bout 6 years since the last one so hope to see many new faces and rides.not sure bout bringing any hoppers yet,still working on it,but,looking forward to the trip this year...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 3 2011, 04:32 PM~19491073
> *hater dont be mad cuz ima bust ur girlfreinds ass :0  :machinegun:
> *



:twak: :nono:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 3 2011, 03:11 PM~19491753
> *:twak:  :nono:
> *


 :dunno: :buttkick: :yessad:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 3 2011, 06:42 PM~19491980
> *:dunno:  :buttkick:  :yessad:
> *



:machinegun: :burn: :guns: :thumbsdown: :twak: :buttkick: :around: :banghead: :run: :sprint: :rant: :loco:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 3 2011, 03:32 PM~19491073
> *hater dont be mad cuz ima bust ur girlfreinds ass :0  :machinegun:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 4 2011, 07:20 AM~19498281
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


thats not funny :buttkick:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 4 2011, 06:53 PM~19502593
> *thats not funny  :buttkick:
> *


yeah it is...cuz u know it ain't gonna happen :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

just fuckin with ya john!!!! :guns:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Jan 5 2011, 07:30 AM~19508560
> *yeah it is...cuz u know it ain't gonna happen  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> just fuckin with ya john!!!!  :guns:
> *



NOW THAT WAS FUNNY :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 5 2011, 06:25 PM~19514145
> *NOW THAT WAS FUNNY  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


  NOT REALLY...might skip casper an get my car painted..........................................................not :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 5 2011, 06:25 PM~19514145
> *NOW THAT WAS FUNNY  :0  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


you think you can come over an help weld in my body bucket an put my new batts in :0 then you can be the first one to see what its really gonna do


----------



## shawne3e (Aug 9, 2009)

not goin to casper, but will be out this summer.. this year everyone needs to be out cruisin.. uffin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 5 2011, 09:37 PM~19514298
> *you think you can come over an help weld in my body bucket an put my new batts in :0 then you can be the first one to see what its really gonna do
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 6 2011, 08:30 PM~19525987
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i need a welder for real


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 7 2011, 06:04 PM~19532681
> *i need a welder for real
> *



BUY ONE


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19532681
> *i need a welder for real
> *


Dar is a few in da fam we got y ninja


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Jan 9 2011, 06:49 AM~19546263
> *Dar is a few in da fam we got y ninja
> *


my brother from a hispanic mother hooked it up .now i dont gotta worry bout bucklen now quarters  an its gonna hurt some feelins this yr :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

how far is this event from fort Knocks, anyone?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 9 2011, 07:32 PM~19550085
> *how far is this event from fort Knocks, anyone?
> *


Lou. Fairgrounds. 25 min from top muldraw hill


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

has anyone got an acceptance letter yet? :x:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 9 2011, 10:20 PM~19550476
> *has anyone got an acceptance letter yet? :x:
> *



You'll see it late jan , I'm excited we have a lot of nice cars but no rag impala low's


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS! 

If you dont have chains on your front suspension Leave your Cars at Home! You arent gonna hop without them! 

thanks for your time!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 AM~19555807
> *ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!
> 
> If you dont have chains on your front suspension Leave your Cars at Home! You arent gonna hop without them!
> ...


ok left at home


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 10 2011, 10:58 AM~19555807
> *ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!
> 
> If you dont have chains on your front suspension Leave your Cars at Home! You arent gonna hop without them!
> ...


Well count me out to don't like welding tabs on my chrome arms for one show


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 10 2011, 12:42 PM~19556524
> *Well count me out to don't like welding tabs on my chrome arms for one show
> *


I know.it sucks but ima do it.this show an back bumper bash the only local hops. I need to smooth my uppers an lowers an havem rechromed anyways.just get you some one show arms to weld on lol :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

its one of the many things on my to do list :happysad:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19561218
> *its one of the many things on my to do list  :happysad:
> *


Got mine on ( da lay and play chop top ) but plenty of other stuff 2 do I orders some inches from cc. But thay not cum in yet


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 10 2011, 12:34 AM~19552690
> *You'll see it late jan , I'm excited we have a lot of nice cars but no rag impala low's
> *


g-body capitol of the U.S. :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

you know if you bought real unbreakable balljoints and not autozone brand ,,this would not be an issue  

fuk it, back to offroading :biggrin: 

anyone want a buy my 63 impala,,chrome belly :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry guys but all its gonna take is one person to get hurt and we wont be hopping there any more. We just want to keep this show alive. Sorry for the trouble. The two people seem to be upset by this rule are very respected competitors. If you dont come because of this rule it will be a shame but I respect your decision.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19565986
> *Sorry guys but all its gonna take is one person to get hurt and we wont be hopping there any more. We just want to  keep this show alive. Sorry for the trouble. The two people seem to be upset by this rule are very respected competitors. If you dont come because of this rule it will be a shame but I respect your decision.
> *


is there any magazine coverage that cover the show/hop event?


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 AM~19565627
> *you know if you bought real unbreakable balljoints and not autozone brand ,,this would not be an issue
> 
> fuk it, back to offroading  :biggrin:
> ...


casper wont be the same without you an mattdog there .i been watchen you two for yrs  i hope you two both find away to bring somethen to tear up ...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 11 2011, 02:09 PM~19567349
> *casper wont be the same without you an mattdog there .i been watchen you two for yrs   i hope you two both find away to bring somethen to tear up ...
> *


we will be there to party!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 11 2011, 10:08 AM~19565627
> *you know if you bought real unbreakable balljoints and not autozone brand ,,this would not be an issue
> 
> fuk it, back to offroading  :biggrin:
> ...



whats wrong with autozone???? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 11 2011, 01:08 PM~19565627
> *you know if you bought real unbreakable balljoints and not autozone brand ,,this would not be an issue
> 
> fuk it, back to offroading  :biggrin:
> ...



just replaced mine napa ones had them in for over a year n 1/2 :thumbsup:


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 10 2011, 12:58 PM~19555807
> *ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!
> 
> If you dont have chains on your front suspension Leave your Cars at Home! You arent gonna hop without them!
> ...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 11 2011, 02:46 PM~19567668
> *we will be there to party!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah .glad you ll be able to c me bust spoons azz :0


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Jan 11 2011, 01:21 PM~19566116
> *is there any magazine coverage that cover the show/hop event?
> *



Working on that. I heard from Rollin the other day he said that he was coming.


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 11 2011, 12:59 PM~19565986
> *Sorry guys but all its gonna take is one person to get hurt and we wont be hopping there any more. We just want to  keep this show alive. Sorry for the trouble. The two people seem to be upset by this rule are very respected competitors. If you dont come because of this rule it will be a shame but I respect your decision.
> *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 11 2011, 04:46 PM~19567668
> *we will be there to party!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*HELL YEAH.....!!!!! 
*</span><img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v644/tholloman/Smilies/party0049.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v229/icebear713/smilies/ththdrunk-1-1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /><span style=\'colorurple\'> *LOL*


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

How much to enter a car for the show?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

will be in the pit! :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 12 2011, 04:57 PM~19577794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

tTt


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 9 2011, 08:20 PM~19550476
> *has anyone got an acceptance letter yet? :x:
> *


shouldnt be a issue......  I told them youall needed a club spot for 4 plus one tagalong. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 13 2011, 03:17 PM~19586179
> *shouldnt be a issue......  I told them youall needed a club spot for 4 plus one tagalong. :biggrin:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

START POSTING CARS FOR THE HOP,


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 15 2011, 11:22 AM~19604996
> *START POSTING CARS  FOR THE HOP,
> *


You first :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 15 2011, 02:08 PM~19605663
> *You first :biggrin:
> *


SOON


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

they gonna hop all three days or just sat&sun..


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 16 2011, 07:09 AM~19610665
> *they gonna hop all three days or just sat&sun..
> *


All three day and twice on Saturday so a total of 4 times.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

im workin on gettin it finished, hope its there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 16 2011, 03:39 PM~19613139
> *im workin on gettin it finished, hope its there
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Individuals502_@Jan 16 2011, 06:39 PM~19613139
> *im workin on gettin it finished, hope its there
> 
> 
> ...



damn its got ass to it :0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 11 2011, 09:00 PM~19569290
> *:biggrin: hell yeah .glad you ll be able to c me bust spoons azz :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

casper is comin up fast!!! i will b there dont think i am bringin a ride though. :angry:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 19 2011, 09:43 AM~19637620
> *casper is comin up fast!!! i will b there dont think i am bringin a ride though. :angry:
> *


damn you always had something going..can't wait till the show to see the new and old rides..


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 19 2011, 10:43 AM~19637620
> *casper is comin up fast!!! i will b there dont think i am bringin a ride though. :angry:
> *


What night u staying Rob?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Jan 19 2011, 10:48 AM~19638373
> *What night u staying Rob?
> *


fri and sat comfort inn on phillips.. it should b a bangin ass party


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

DOSE ANY ONE KNOW IF CCE OR PITBULL IS GOING TO BE SELLING PARTS AT THE SHOW?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 19 2011, 05:58 PM~19640707
> *DOSE ANY ONE KNOW IF CCE OR PITBULL IS GOING TO BE SELLING PARTS AT THE SHOW?
> *



hit up brent on the PM he will prolly sell to ya if you need somethin, and cool cars might as well they sponser the hop


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:run:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 04:04 PM~19640762
> *hit up brent on the PM he will prolly sell to ya if you need somethin, and cool cars might as well they sponser the hop
> *


  thanks bob


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Got my acceptance letter today. Looks like I'm stuck over in the West Wing


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats the info on the hop ???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 19 2011, 09:25 PM~19644481
> *whats the info on the hop ???
> *


Get there Friday. Before the show opens to get your car in the building I think it opens at 5. Then we hop once on Friday 2 times on sat once on Sunday


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Just got off the phone with Mark from Impalas Magazine.....


They will be here to do an article on the hop and the show so get those cars ready!


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 19 2011, 05:04 PM~19640762
> *hit up brent on the PM he will prolly sell to ya if you need somethin, and cool cars might as well they sponser the hop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Jan 19 2011, 04:58 PM~19640707
> *DOSE ANY ONE KNOW IF CCE OR PITBULL IS GOING TO BE SELLING PARTS AT THE SHOW?
> *



*We are gonna have a booth....But just for T-shirts . But give me a call if you really need some parts..... I'll take them to the show for you  . *


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it too late to register a car for the show? Entry fee?


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 20 2011, 01:54 PM~19648946
> *Just got off the phone with Mark from Impalas Magazine.....
> They will be here to do an article on the hop and the show so get those cars ready!
> *


very cool


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Jan 20 2011, 12:14 PM~19649098
> *We are gonna have a booth....But just for T-shirts . But give me a call if you really need some parts..... I'll take them to the show for you  .
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 20 2011, 10:28 PM~19653582
> *Is it too late to register a car for the show?  Entry fee?
> *


go to carl casper .com and down load the app, send it in like tomorrow lol 

its free for non comp ..... or 50 to compete


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 21 2011, 08:41 PM~19663154
> *go to carl casper .com and down load the app, send it in like tomorrow lol
> 
> its free for non comp ..... or 50 to compete
> *



Kool, got a new car.. Ready to get in the streets with it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

the clock is ticking


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 21 2011, 09:48 PM~19663748
> *the clock is ticking
> *


Im ready...


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

We got a few cars ready an seveal to go 
:0 u know we comen bout 9 deep again this yr :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Were dim hostile ninjas at no smack talken this yr. I'm sure they ll show


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 20 2011, 08:28 PM~19653582
> *Is it too late to register a car for the show?  Entry fee?
> *


If u can email it to me I can try to pull some strings.........I got us 7 spots in the Coliseum this year. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 22 2011, 09:15 AM~19666088
> *If u can email it to me I can try to pull some strings.........I got us 7 spots in the Coliseum this year. :biggrin:
> *


email what? the app forf the show? LMK im tryin to enter my car but i think ive missed the slot . worse case im still rollin it down there


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 22 2011, 09:27 AM~19666129
> *email what? the app forf the show?  LMK  im tryin to enter my car but i think ive missed the slot . worse case im still rollin it down there
> *


Print and fill this out http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2011_Entry_blank.pdf


Email to [email protected]


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Hate cold short ass days


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

STL SOCIOS WILL BE THERE...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Jan 22 2011, 08:59 PM~19669039
> *STL SOCIOS WILL BE THERE...
> *



:h5:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 22 2011, 11:15 AM~19666088
> *If u can email it to me I can try to pull some strings.........I got us 7 spots in the Coliseum this year. :biggrin:
> *


what the heck Jason, pull some more strings. I'm over in the west wing all by myself


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

got my coliseum acceptance letter today :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 22 2011, 11:58 AM~19666891
> *Print and fill this out http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2011_Entry_blank.pdf
> Email to [email protected]
> *


Hey homie. I dont have a printer.. So im gonna go to a buddys house later and do it all.. Thanx for the help!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jan 23 2011, 01:56 PM~19674569
> *what the heck Jason, pull some more strings. I'm over in the west wing all by myself
> *


Damn I forgot about you....... :angry: let me see if Oscar sends me his App and I will ask my dude about moving you.....


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@Jan 23 2011, 03:23 PM~19675138
> *got my coliseum acceptance letter today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19683745
> *Damn I forgot about you....... :angry: let me see if Oscar sends me his App and I will ask my dude about moving you.....
> *


Man i got a buddy gonna email you the app and pix of my car for you.. Thanx for all the help


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19683745
> *Damn I forgot about you....... :angry: let me see if Oscar sends me his App and I will ask my dude about moving you.....
> *


I see how it is. I move out of the city and everyone forgets me. lol j/k

Hopefully they can moe me. it sucks being by myself. I did it last year


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 22 2011, 11:58 AM~19666891
> *Print and fill this out http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2011_Entry_blank.pdf
> Email to [email protected]
> *



You got an email homie.. I dropped pix of my caddy in there 2. Hit me up if you need anything.. Thanx again


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Jan 23 2011, 01:28 PM~19673841
> *:h5:
> *


yes sir spoon i be in yo town homie


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:x: .. Hopin i get squeezed in a spot for the show..


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Jan 25 2011, 07:34 PM~19695627
> *yes sir spoon i be in yo town homie
> *



it will be good seening you again


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

sounds like it will be a good time this year....i plan on spectating this year......this will provide me the opportunity to party the night away and not have to worry about being down there all weekend....lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2011, 11:10 PM~19697887
> *sounds like it will be a good time this year....i plan on spectating this year......this will provide me the opportunity to party the night away and not have to worry about being down there all weekend....lol
> *



YOU QUITER :no: J/K


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 25 2011, 08:10 PM~19697887
> *sounds like it will be a good time this year....i plan on spectating this year......this will provide me the opportunity to party the night away and not have to worry about being down there all weekend....lol
> *


il second that :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like we might miss out on this one this year


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Saturday Feb 26th there will be a Party at The Gillespie. $40 Admission with an open Bar all night. If you are looking for something to do after the hop Saturday come check it out. We will be posting a flyer soon!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 26 2011, 11:36 AM~19703090
> *Saturday Feb 26th there will be a Party at The Gillespie. $40 Admission with an open Bar all night. If you are looking for something to do after the hop Saturday come check it out. We will be posting a flyer soon!
> *


40$ :0 do that come with a lap dance :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 26 2011, 12:36 PM~19703525
> *40$ :0  do that come with a lap dance :biggrin:
> *


does not everyone know were in a recession here,, some of us are broke fukers lol shit :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Look at it this way.. All the drinks you want!!!


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Jan 26 2011, 07:50 PM~19705512
> *Look at it this way.. All the drinks you want!!!
> *



 :yes: :yes:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 26 2011, 02:36 PM~19703525
> *40$ :0  do that come with a lap dance :biggrin:
> *



well with all you can drink, I bet somebody will be dancing...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jan 26 2011, 09:46 PM~19708594
> *well with all you can drink, I bet somebody will be dancing...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 26 2011, 09:49 PM~19708623
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 26 2011, 10:37 PM~19709325
> *:wave:
> *


you ready for casper :biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.









WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:











*=========================================================================================================================*


HYDRAULICS</span> # _____"

MAKE SURE YOU ALSO INCLUDE YOUR:

NAME/ADDRESS/CONTACT PHONE NUMBER WHEN YOU SEND THE PAYPAL PAYMENT FOR THE RAFFLE AND MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON THE TAB THAT STATES "PERSONAL" AND CLICK ON "GIFT"!!!

EACH SQUARE IS $20.00 AND YOU CAN BUY AS MANY AS YOU WOULD LIKE. IF YOU TRY TO BUY A SQUARE THAT WAS BOUGHT ALREADY AND NOT POSTED RIGHT THERE AND THEN YOU WILL BE NOTIFIED IMMEDIATELY.

THIS RAFFLE WILL BE OPEN TO EVERYONE IN THE 50 U.S. STATES ONLY DUE TO SHIPPING CHARGES. SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS WILL COVER THE COST TO SHIP THE HYDRAULIC SETUP.

THE SETUP WAS DONATED BY COOL CARS

IT CONSISTS OF:

TWO CHROME PUMPS WITH #7 MARZOCCHI GEAR HEADS
DOUBLE PUMP ASSEMBLY
CHROME FITTINGS
8" CYLINDERS
CUPS
DONUTS
2 - 15' HOSES
1 - 3' AND 1 - 4' HOSE
TEN SWITCH BOX
6 SOLENOIDS
STEEL BRAIDED RETURN LINES

THE WAY THE WINNER WILL BE CHOSEN THE DAY OF THE EVENT AROUND 4:30PM CENTRAL IS BY NUMBERED PING PONG BALLS 1-100 ALL DROPPED IN A CONTAINER AND PICKED BY SOMEONE NOT INVOLVED IN THE RAFFLE.

YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!! GOOD LUCK![/b]


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Come on coranto with some good news!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jan 26 2011, 06:52 PM~19705069
> *does not everyone know were in a recession here,, some of us are broke fukers lol shit :biggrin:
> *



we could get us a couple cups and some chairs and sit on the sidewalk outside the front door? LOL.....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:40 AM~19711381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2,15,55,90 for me


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 20 2011, 09:21 AM~19647571
> *Get there Friday. Before the show opens to get your car in the building I think it opens at 5. Then we hop once on Friday 2 times on sat once on Sunday
> *


thanks for the info homie...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 27 2011, 06:57 AM~19711213
> *you ready for casper :biggrin:
> *


i am trying


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

If anyone else wants in Freedonm Hall get me your app this week.....


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 29 2011, 04:25 PM~19731497
> *If anyone else wants in Freedonm Hall get me your app this week.....
> *



Thanx again man for getting me in.. See you there..


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Noone better use the excuse your car isnt ready for casper because yall are not on here talkin smack to busy building


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Comin down from indy.......so where's the place to party at night?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

where most people staying at for this show.???


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know me and my club are gonna stay at the holiday in.. 79 a night... :biggrin: 


I think the host hotel is the hampton inn, but they are sold out


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Jan 30 2011, 09:48 PM~19739887
> *Noone better use the excuse your car isnt ready for casper because yall are not on here talkin smack to busy building
> *



:twak:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Who's in st. Louis I'm here and ice is coming looken around 2 c if any good cars to c


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

What are the rules for the hop? and pay out?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

NOT LOOKING LIKE IM GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 29 2011, 06:25 PM~19731497
> *If anyone else wants in Freedonm Hall get me your app this week.....
> *



me me me


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Jan 31 2011, 08:31 PM~19748833
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 31 2011, 07:34 PM~19748249
> *What are the rules for the hop? and pay out?
> *



i know they want chains on the arms up front....if you dont have them they will not let you hop. i believe 1st place is 500, 2nd is 200, and 3rd is 50...... i cant remember the rest about radical, adjustables etc...... 

Call Cool Cars.....they can answer all your inquiries....


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 31 2011, 11:21 PM~19751544
> *i know they want chains on the arms up front....if you dont have them they will not let you hop. i believe 1st place is 500, 2nd is 200, and 3rd is 50...... i cant remember the rest about radical, adjustables etc......
> 
> Call Cool Cars.....they can answer all your inquiries....
> *



Truck Hopper must have leaf springs or Radical

Cars must have stock length lowers or they are Radical


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, rollmodel


do work son......lol....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 31 2011, 05:34 PM~19748249
> *What are the rules for the hop? and pay out?
> *


what you got ready?


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the truck and leaf spring thing is boguss really i mean how many trucks are gonna be there and who has a chance against rob and some of these double pump cars guess ill b weldin in some leaf spring mounts lol sike ill b there puttin it down the back bumper that is i have fun cuttin up with everyone lose win or tie ill have a good time cant wait to c all the cars Hopefully the pit is fatt


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Heading down from indy for the show.....where everyone partying at?


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Wat about shackle ext for leaf springs


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19759059
> *what you got ready?
> *


Nothing yet. My 64 is still fu** up from pesados show, regal still needs batteries and wiring, Bejamin still needs the motor. we still undicided


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2011, 05:15 PM~19759059
> *what you got ready?
> *


And you?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 1 2011, 10:06 PM~19760906
> *I think the truck and leaf spring thing is boguss really i mean how many trucks are gonna be there and who has a chance against rob and some of these double pump cars guess ill b weldin in some leaf spring mounts lol sike ill b there puttin it down the back bumper that is i have fun cuttin up with everyone lose win or tie ill have a good time cant wait to c all the cars Hopefully the pit is fatt
> *



Sorry you feel that way but we told you last year. as far as having a chance, everybody has bad days. therefor everybody has as a chance. Regardless if you win or lose in the radical class you should take pride in the fact that you are getting good inches AND you drive your truck. Alot of us have sacrificed the enjoyment of cruising just to hop.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19762584
> *Wat about shackle ext for leaf springs
> *



Leaf springs... Extend the shackles. Just dont over do it you will hurt you inches if you go to far.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stinking lincoln_@Feb 1 2011, 09:26 PM~19762310
> *Heading down from indy for the show.....where everyone partying at?
> *


 hit me up at the show i'm gonna party thur, fri and sat :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Its algood we got aleaf spring truck also just wnt b spendin 300 dollars on a four link


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>DoN't forget to wear ur Car Club Shirts*


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:0


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Its getting close......I think i better get off my ass and get the cars back together :biggrin: I aint touched the impala in 5 months :cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 3 2011, 04:11 PM~19779050
> *Its getting close......I think i better get off my ass and get the cars back together :biggrin: I aint touched the impala in 5 months :cheesy:
> *



Do work son! Need to see the single pump champ! :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 3 2011, 03:11 PM~19779050
> *Its getting close......I think i better get off my ass and get the cars back together :biggrin: I aint touched the impala in 5 months :cheesy:
> *


You better put some over time in homie.......chipper LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 1 2011, 10:30 AM~19755872
> *Truck Hopper must have leaf springs or Radical
> 
> Cars must have stock length lowers or they are Radical
> *


I think you mean't to say street cars must have stock length lowers  Maybe I just read it wrong :dunno: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 1 2011, 08:06 PM~19760906
> *I think the truck and leaf spring thing is boguss really i mean how many trucks are gonna be there and who has a chance against rob and some of these double pump cars guess ill b weldin in some leaf spring mounts lol sike ill b there puttin it down the back bumper that is i have fun cuttin up with everyone lose win or tie ill have a good time cant wait to c all the cars Hopefully the pit is fatt
> *


Oh come on now, we talked about that last year.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 1 2011, 09:42 PM~19762584
> *Wat about shackle ext for leaf springs
> *


You can do an extension, but not like a 3' extension. Our truck has one thats probabley about 6 1/2" maybe a lil more.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 3 2011, 03:07 PM~19779027
> *
> *


You ready spoon????? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 2 2011, 05:16 PM~19769613
> *Sorry you feel that way but we told you last year. as far as having a chance, everybody has bad days. therefor everybody has as a chance. Regardless if you win or lose in the radical class you should take pride in the fact that you are getting good inches AND you drive your truck. Alot of us have sacrificed the enjoyment of cruising just to hop.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 2 2011, 05:19 PM~19769642
> *Leaf springs... Extend the shackles. Just dont over do it you will hurt you inches if you go to far.
> *


Didn't see this post, woops. :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 3 2011, 04:11 PM~19779050
> *Its getting close......I think i better get off my ass and get the cars back together :biggrin: I aint touched the impala in 5 months :cheesy:
> *


Me 2. Still got lil tweek tweek tweeken


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 4 2011, 02:54 PM~19788017
> *I think you meant to say street cars must have stock length lowers  Maybe I just read it wrong :dunno:  uffin:
> *



Thats what I meant, guess I didnt make it clear . Sorry....


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 4 2011, 03:57 PM~19788049
> *You ready spoon????? :biggrin:
> *



not quite yet :happysad: still have to test it and chain it


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 5 2011, 12:28 PM~19794862
> *:cheesy:
> *


IM STILL NOT READY


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 4 2011, 08:04 PM~19791229
> *not quite yet :happysad: still have to test it and chain it
> *


 :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 5 2011, 12:58 PM~19795294
> *IM STILL NOT READY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I AINT EVEN STARTED YET... :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 5 2011, 02:28 PM~19795798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I AINT EVEN STARTED YET... :biggrin:
> *


i started jus never finished .ill b in the pits worken were its warm :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

i guess we alter to make surtin stuff legal but its ok my truck will be doin sumtin i hope i got A chance if no other radicals show up ill still be havin fun


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 5 2011, 12:58 PM~19795294
> *IM STILL NOT READY
> *


me to


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 5 2011, 09:58 PM~19797148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oooooooo troy doing work


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 6 2011, 11:25 AM~19801088
> *oooooooo troy doing work
> *


tryin


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 6 2011, 03:39 PM~19802134
> *tryin
> *



Trying hell...looks like you are doing!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Well I guess its about time to get the truck out of the trailer. :uh:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 2 2011, 10:40 PM~19771275
> *hit me up at the show i'm gonna party thur, fri and sat  :biggrin:
> *


you sure you can still do all that old timer? LOL JK :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Feb 5 2011, 06:58 PM~19797148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: You think youll make it ?


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Feb 6 2011, 10:18 PM~19805538
> *:cheesy: You think youll make it ?
> *


not sure


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2011, 11:31 PM~19805075
> *you sure you can still do all that old timer? LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


He gets it in with the best. John is my hero!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 7 2011, 09:28 AM~19807805
> *He gets it in with the best.  John is my hero!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


watch out Ted you might get the herps on your lips again hang'n out with John :0 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 2 2011, 07:16 PM~19769613
> *Sorry you feel that way but we told you last year. as far as having a chance, everybody has bad days. therefor everybody has as a chance. Regardless if you win or lose in the radical class you should take pride in the fact that you are getting good inches AND you drive your truck. Alot of us have sacrificed the enjoyment of cruising just to hop.
> *


I can vouch for this personally. done looked out dat back window and seen sparks from the bumper den turn round to see nothin but the sky! :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2011, 09:31 PM~19805075
> *you sure you can still do all that old timer? LOL JK  :biggrin:
> *


1 weekend a year i got this


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 7 2011, 10:59 PM~19812964
> *1 weekend a year i got this
> *


:thumbsup: i couldnt party for a year to catch up with how you get down in one weekend.....lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol lowriding mike when did u ride with me lol glad some people c eye to eye with me


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

llooll my pick up is down the street with a trailer on it my s10 is in my grage lol i guess u had to put ur car back to a low low so that elca truck didnt get in the ass lol its algood lol jp i dnt hate on noone if ur doin ur thing i aint knockin noones style


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

like team cce says its ok i quote "EVERYONE HAS BAD DAYS LMAO"


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

is ROLL'N going to be there?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 7 2011, 08:37 PM~19812051
> *watch out Ted you might get the herps on your lips again hang'n out with John :0 :wow:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: I mean :thumbsdown: lol!!


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 8 2011, 01:32 AM~19815849
> *like team cce says its ok i quote "EVERYONE HAS BAD DAYS LMAO"
> *


Lol char puttin in work and comen to swing. Lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 8 2011, 04:19 AM~19816179
> *is ROLL'N going to be there?
> *



*Yeah.... * :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 8 2011, 03:19 AM~19816179
> *is ROLL'N going to be there?
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 8 2011, 03:30 AM~19815844
> *llooll my pick up is down the street with a trailer on it my s10 is in my grage lol i guess u had to put ur car back to a low low so that elca truck didnt get in the ass lol its algood lol jp i dnt hate on noone if ur doin ur thing i aint knockin noones style
> *



im just bullshittin too.....its all in fun for me....i offered to hop the elco he just didnt want to hit it from the dash. it bumpers low 40s. 

i put my car back to a lowrider because i wanted too. i put alot of work into that car over the years and im not going to hop it till the headlights fall out, or the header panel breaks. My car is NOT a hopper my car is a lowrider, always has been. i can put it on the highway drive it anywhere i want to.....tires permitting.....thats what i like.....I just need to unload my trunk to feel better about the rear end. Im gonna be back to the cleanest gbody status. lol


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 6 2011, 07:39 PM~19804176
> *Trying hell...looks like you are doing!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 8 2011, 12:32 AM~19815849
> *like team cce says its ok i quote "EVERYONE HAS BAD DAYS LMAO"
> *


That was clint, but I do agree. I've seen it happen to the best of them.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 8 2011, 02:19 AM~19816179
> *is ROLL'N going to be there?
> *


Suppose to be, but that what I heard last year to. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 8 2011, 01:02 PM~19818968
> *im just bullshittin too.....its all in fun for me....i offered to hop the elco he just didnt want to hit it from the dash. it bumpers low 40s.
> 
> i put my car back to a lowrider because i wanted too. i put alot of work into that car over the years and im not going to hop it till the headlights fall out, or the header panel breaks. My car is NOT a hopper my car is a lowrider, always has been. i can put it on the highway drive it anywhere i want to.....tires permitting.....thats what i like.....I just need to unload my trunk to feel better about the rear end. Im gonna be back to the cleanest gbody status. lol
> *


Is that the new excuse for bein' a chipper? Thats a good one, have to add that to the list of excuses :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I see you peakin' Dan, when you gonna come out to this show? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't go loadin' anything up either, inspections will be complete


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

What are the catagories? is there a single radical?


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CCE_GiRL_@Feb 8 2011, 10:30 AM~19817840
> *
> Yeah....  :biggrin:
> *


Norma u guys got motors on stock this year. :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, and I was wondering if this year who ever brings a hopper if you guys could work in getting some kind of passes to come in and out of the place without paying all the time to get in and yelled at that we cant park close by the doors.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 9 2011, 11:00 AM~19826143
> *Oh, and I was wondering if this year who ever brings a hopper if you guys could work in getting some kind of passes to come in and out of the place without paying all the time to get in and yelled at that we cant park close by the doors.
> *



Hey Frankie, its the fairgrounds that control the parking and parking passes. Unfortunately they dont account for us when they give out those passes. They dont let us park under the awning because of fire hazards. The people who do have permission to park there are the people who put on the show mostly. Sorry bro. The Classes are are ...

Single 
Double
Radical
Truck
Street Dance
Radical Dance


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 9 2011, 02:52 AM~19824737
> *Norma u guys got motors on stock this year. :biggrin:
> *



Yes we have Motors...


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 9 2011, 01:19 PM~19826708
> *Hey Frankie, its the fairgrounds that control the parking and parking passes. Unfortunately they dont account for us when they give out those passes. They dont let us park under the awning because of fire hazards. The people who do have permission to park there are the people who put on the show mostly. Sorry bro. The Classes are are ...
> 
> Single
> ...



why oh why would you have a truck class and not just mix them in with the cars? cars and trucks are the same right? Im just going off what i hear?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 9 2011, 01:01 PM~19827045
> *why oh why would you have a truck class and not just mix them in with the cars? cars and trucks are the same right? Im just going off what i hear?
> *


yeah that would go over well...Thanks for the input Russ. :twak:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 9 2011, 11:01 AM~19827045
> *why oh why would you have a truck class and not just mix them in with the cars? cars and trucks are the same right? Im just going off what i hear?
> *


Radical is radical, anything goes. If there was a radical single, then some trucks would be in that class. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

What are you worried about anyway Russ, you ain't hoppin'. Ther ain't no chipper class for you. :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Just found out that my sign guy no longer does signs and he has sold all of his equipment. Anyone know of anybody cheap that does carshow display signs? Not needing anything too fancy.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 9 2011, 11:01 AM~19827045
> *why oh why would you have a truck class and not just mix them in with the cars? cars and trucks are the same right? Im just going off what i hear?
> *


 :nosad: uffin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 9 2011, 12:52 AM~19824737
> *Norma u guys got motors on stock this year. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 9 2011, 03:01 PM~19828927
> *Just found out that my sign guy no longer does signs and he has sold all of his equipment. Anyone know of anybody cheap that does carshow display signs? Not needing anything too fancy.
> *


call kent 550-2495


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

i got my acceptance letter today! :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:0


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Feb 9 2011, 09:42 PM~19831696
> *i got my acceptance letter today!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 9 2011, 05:11 PM~19828531
> *What are you worried about anyway Russ, you ain't hoppin'. Ther ain't no chipper class for you. :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

SPOON Y U RUN OFF OF BYB TOPIC


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 9 2011, 10:19 AM~19826708
> *Hey Frankie, its the fairgrounds that control the parking and parking passes. Unfortunately they dont account for us when they give out those passes. They dont let us park under the awning because of fire hazards. The people who do have permission to park there are the people who put on the show mostly. Sorry bro. The Classes are are ...
> 
> Single
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE THEY GONNA CHARGE TO GET IN THIS YEAR???


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

guess what this makes all the radical bs worth it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19840324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep plus it lays out bout 3 inchs from bumper all the way down


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 10 2011, 08:46 PM~19840324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, it does mr. roll over three wheelin'. :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 9 2011, 02:09 PM~19827075
> *yeah that would go over well...Thanks for the input Russ.  :twak:
> *



what do i know anyway......there was alot of sarcasm in that last post.....lol....internets lack emotion.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 9 2011, 05:11 PM~19828531
> *What are you worried about anyway Russ, you ain't hoppin'. Ther ain't no chipper class for you. :biggrin:
> *


your starting to damage my self esteem......


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 11 2011, 05:38 PM~19846245
> *Yep, it does mr. roll over three wheelin'. :biggrin:
> *



:banghead:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Ill see everyone out there....thanks to CCE for making it possible for Impalas Magazine to cover the huge hop and car show......


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 12 2011, 01:24 AM~19849980
> *Ill see everyone out there....thanks to CCE for making it possible for Impalas Magazine to cover the huge hop and car show......
> *



We are Glad to have ya


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

time for changes


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 8 2011, 12:42 AM~19815037
> *Lol lowriding mike when did u ride with me lol glad some people c eye to eye with me
> *


When you and the red sdime was ridin wit luxurious after the back bumper bash i believe last year. popped a hose gas hoppin up outer loop. truck even beats a lil too. lol

get back to work! :angry:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 7 2011, 09:59 PM~19812964
> *1 weekend a year i got this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I think I'm going to start on the cars today :cheesy:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 11 2011, 04:33 PM~19846954
> *your starting to damage my self esteem......
> *


You'll be ok, the first step is admitting. Thats what you need to do first to get out of the chippin' rut :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 14 2011, 11:20 AM~19866642
> *I think I'm going to start on the cars today :cheesy:
> *


bout time og if u dont make it i wont have a goal at casper :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 14 2011, 06:11 PM~19868438
> *You'll be ok, the first step is admitting. Thats what you need to do first to get out of the chippin' rut  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i cant handle it anymore.....when i get off work i will be going downtown and jumping off the bridge...... :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 9 2011, 09:31 PM~19831004
> *call kent 550-2495
> *


Found out that he is not taking anymore sign orders for Casper. Does anyone else know where I can get a sign made up. Just wanted something simple without a lot of info on it.

Something like this would be fine but withoout the flake and custom paint.









this would be fine as well


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 14 2011, 09:52 PM~19870329
> *bout time og if u dont make it i wont have a goal at casper :biggrin:
> *



GOAL!!!!! you aint beat me yet so how do you expect to go after matt :dunno:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 15 2011, 10:46 AM~19875365
> *i cant handle it anymore.....when i get off work i will be going downtown and jumping off the bridge...... :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 15 2011, 12:08 PM~19875909
> *GOAL!!!!!  you aint beat me yet so how do you expect to go after matt :dunno:
> *


You got lucky at one show.........we'll see what happens this year :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 15 2011, 12:08 PM~19875909
> *GOAL!!!!!  you aint beat me yet so how do you expect to go after matt :dunno:
> *


who know's you both may get me this year I aint touched the car in 6 months :dunno: i really aint been into it latelly maybe its time to let ya'll win :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2011, 03:26 PM~19876039
> *You got lucky at one show.........we'll see what happens this year  :biggrin:
> *



not to mention that he shat on himself.....lol....


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 15 2011, 05:48 PM~19876933
> *who know's you both may get me this year I aint touched the car in 6 months  :dunno: i really aint been into it latelly maybe its time to let ya'll win :biggrin:
> *



did you start buildin buggies? LOL


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2011, 03:26 PM~19876039
> *You got lucky at one show.........we'll see what happens this year  :biggrin:
> *



no not just at casper


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 15 2011, 05:59 PM~19876989
> *not to mention that he shat on himself.....lol....
> *



i told you that in confidence :banghead: :nono:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 15 2011, 05:59 PM~19876989
> *not to mention that he shat on himself.....lol....
> *




:nosad:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Charchar putten in work over here. Look out!?! I mite need 2 barow sum inches off someone or he going make me loook baaad. Lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

One car ready :cheesy: now its time to dust off the impala :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 15 2011, 01:00 PM~19875452
> *Found out that he is not taking anymore sign orders for Casper. Does anyone else know where I can get a sign made up. Just wanted something simple without a lot of info on it.
> 
> Something like this would be fine but withoout the flake and custom paint.
> ...


Hit me up...I can do digital signs mounted and Lam on 1/8" PVC  and how much was that guy charging for his signs?


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Jay. ttyl


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 16 2011, 11:38 AM~19883243
> *Thanks Jay.  ttyl
> *


Not a problem at all...glad I can help some fella lowriders out


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

[ 












doin work


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 16 2011, 12:40 PM~19883256
> *[
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN IT CHARLIE YOU DID ALL THAT WORK AND YOU STILL MAKE A NEW TIE DOWN :banghead:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ill be there I'm Rollin solo just to spectate gonna be a long ride but it will be worth it for the weekend


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 15 2011, 12:26 PM~19876039
> *You got lucky at one show.........we'll see what happens this year  :biggrin:
> *


x2..my ole dusty 63 is jus sleepen waiten on the 25th so it can work out on your ass spoon :biggrin: i plan to bust your ass fri night an mattdogs sat night then sleep in sunday :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 16 2011, 07:14 PM~19887649
> *x2..my ole dusty 63 is jus sleepen waiten on the 25th so it can work out on your ass spoon  :biggrin: i plan to bust your ass fri night an mattdogs sat night then sleep in sunday :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 16 2011, 10:56 PM~19888069
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



i would have to agree with matt on this one :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 16 2011, 10:14 PM~19887649
> *x2..my ole dusty 63 is jus sleepen waiten on the 25th so it can work out on your ass spoon  :biggrin: i plan to bust your ass fri night an mattdogs sat night then sleep in sunday :0
> *



that almost sounds like a bulldog mouf overloading a puppy dog ass......lol... :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19885848
> *DAMN IT CHARLIE YOU DID ALL THAT WORK AND YOU STILL MAKE A NEW TIE DOWN :banghead:
> *


New tiedown? The truck rolled bats never moved tie down works good high tinsel steel tube used 4 high pres lp gas. Tighten ur rachet strap and bring ur switch. Lol


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats wrong with my tie down


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 17 2011, 12:19 AM~19888937
> *that almost sounds like a bulldog mouf overloading a puppy dog ass......lol... :biggrin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 17 2011, 12:53 AM~19889259
> *Whats wrong with my tie down
> *



i guess what ever works for ya


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 17 2011, 06:57 PM~19895322
> *i guess what ever works for ya
> *


ill be in town friday nite ill be stayn at the suburban extented stay homie


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Feb 17 2011, 08:09 PM~19895424
> *ill be in town friday nite ill be stayn at the suburban extented stay homie
> *



no shit


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

ready to weld on in the a.m. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 17 2011, 08:10 PM~19897127
> *ready to weld on in the a.m. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: 
russ the puppy dog grew up into a mean o bulldog :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 16 2011, 09:19 PM~19888937
> *that almost sounds like a bulldog mouf overloading a puppy dog ass......lol... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 16 2011, 11:19 PM~19888937
> *that almost sounds like a bulldog mouf overloading a puppy dog ass......lol... :biggrin:
> *



WHAT?????? Must be a KY thing :dunno:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 17 2011, 09:10 PM~19897127
> *ready to weld on in the a.m. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh oh.. Sounds like maybe there is gonna be some challenges.. I still thing matt is hoping the highest on single pump.. Just my .02 cents


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1986Oscar_@Feb 18 2011, 07:41 AM~19900548
> *Uhh oh.. Sounds like maybe there is gonna be some challenges.. I still thing matt is hoping the highest on single pump.. Just my .02 cents
> *


matt def holds the crown an i givem all the respect in the world  BUT im trien my damnedest to take it :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

by Friday next week I'll be waking up in Louisville......can't wait to see what's in store, I hear nothing but great things about this show.....


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

have not heard anything from Roll'n we need a switch men.lol :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 18 2011, 11:25 AM~19901047
> *have not heard anything from Roll'n we need a switch men.lol :biggrin:
> *



Let me hit it! :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 18 2011, 10:10 AM~19901363
> *Let me hit it!  :thumbsup:
> *


all day long.lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone know how much it is to spectate and what time hop is Saturday


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 18 2011, 06:33 AM~19900034
> *hno:  hno:
> russ the puppy dog grew up into a mean o bulldog :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 18 2011, 10:37 AM~19900533
> *WHAT??????  Must be a KY thing  :dunno:
> *



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 18 2011, 09:25 AM~19901047
> *have not heard anything from Roll'n we need a switch men.lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 18 2011, 12:11 PM~19902257
> *Anyone know how much it is to spectate and what time hop is Saturday
> *


There is actually 2 hops on sat. the one to be at is in the evening I think like 7 or 8.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 16 2011, 07:14 PM~19887649
> *x2..my ole dusty 63 is jus sleepen waiten on the 25th so it can work out on your ass spoon  :biggrin: i plan to bust your ass fri night an mattdogs sat night then sleep in sunday :0
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 15 2011, 02:48 PM~19876933
> *who know's you both may get me this year I aint touched the car in 6 months  :dunno: i really aint been into it latelly maybe its time to let ya'll win :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY with the excuses???? :0


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2011, 09:14 AM~19900967
> *by Friday next week I'll be waking up in Louisville......can't wait to see what's in store, I hear nothing but great things about this show.....
> *


sucks my cars in primer it would be worthy of impala mag if it was painted :uh:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 18 2011, 02:37 PM~19903004
> *ALREADY with the excuses????  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
build a car allready :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 17 2011, 11:10 PM~19897127
> *ready to weld on in the a.m. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I NEED ME SOME OF THOSE MATT


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 18 2011, 11:11 AM~19900657
> *matt def holds the crown an i givem all the respect in the world   BUT im trien my damnedest to take it :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 18 2011, 05:36 PM~19904188
> *I NEED ME SOME OF THOSE MATT
> *


I got you man :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 18 2011, 09:03 PM~19904416
> *I got you man   :cheesy:
> *



can you do me a set :cheesy: cuz i really dont want box the tabs are cleaner


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 18 2011, 06:23 PM~19904578
> *can you do me a set  :cheesy: cuz i really dont want box the tabs are cleaner
> *


I can bring a set to casper


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 18 2011, 04:37 PM~19903004
> *ALREADY with the excuses????  :0
> *


hey chipper :biggrin: :biggrin: you gonna be in the ville


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 17 2011, 07:37 PM~19895677
> *no shit
> *


and u no this man imma call u as soon as i get in town bro


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 18 2011, 09:23 PM~19904578
> *can you do me a set  :cheesy: cuz i really dont want box the tabs are cleaner
> *



Not only cleaner but pretty much impossible to break a bolt.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 17 2011, 12:53 AM~19889259
> *Whats wrong with my tie down
> *



It looks trashy!! :cheesy:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 18 2011, 09:14 AM~19900967
> *by Friday next week I'll be waking up in Louisville......can't wait to see what's in store, I hear nothing but great things about this show.....
> *


Same here...so...I'll be in attendance to sheck it out :biggrin: 

See you all soon :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19905315
> *I can bring a set to casper
> *


since your passing them out make me a set to lol


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 18 2011, 10:49 PM~19905315
> *I can bring a set to casper
> *



that will work im going to do some shit just to get by for the show for know :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 19 2011, 09:34 AM~19909122
> *that will work im going to do some shit just to get by for the show for know :biggrin:
> *


you better do somethen quick its only 5 days till casper homie  
guess i better put a motor on mine an test it :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 18 2011, 09:58 PM~19906613
> *It looks trashy!! :cheesy:
> *


Lmao i love HATERS


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

For sale make me an offert , i can bring them to carl caspers


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 20 2011, 09:39 AM~19915346
> *Lmao i love HATERS
> *


It's not hate'n if its true


----------



## MR.859 (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Dec 13 2010, 09:09 PM~19319811
> *it aint size its how mean you are.
> ive had my ass kicked before.    fighting usual dont get ya no place but jail  but at the same time  someone that dont know me doesnt get to talk shit.
> 
> ...


i juz pee on midgets when i get mad its funny.. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 18 2011, 04:56 PM~19903910
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> build a car allready :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: Ain't nobody ready for that. It's in the lab, don't worry.


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Feb 20 2011, 11:55 AM~19915410
> *For sale make me an offert , i can bring them to carl caspers
> 
> 
> ...


Nice scrub city switchbox. I wonder if I made that. :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 20 2011, 10:20 AM~19915522
> *It's not hate'n if its true
> *


Who cares lmao just for that ima put my camper on my truck just to give all these haters more stuff to talk about lol i was wonder wen any of you all seen my tie down but i forgot hada good look at it when it was on bumper lmao c u haters at casper matt what ur impala hit at casper


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 20 2011, 11:04 PM~19920734
> *Who cares lmao just for that ima put my camper on my truck just to give all these haters more stuff to talk about lol i was wonder wen any of you all seen my tie down but i forgot hada good look at it when it was on bumper lmao c u haters at casper matt what ur impala hit at casper
> *


It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie

and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 10:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *


 :0 :drama: :sprint:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2011, 02:04 AM~19920734
> *Who cares lmao just for that ima put my camper on my truck just to give all these haters more stuff to talk about lol i was wonder wen any of you all seen my tie down but i forgot hada good look at it when it was on bumper lmao c u haters at casper matt what ur impala hit at casper
> *


who was on the switch? and why are you always talking about a car compared to a light ass S10? Matt's impala is heavy as fuck compared to that S10, I've always seen his Impala hit bumper and it looks good doing it.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

so what's going on friday throught sunday? parties, events, kickbacks, hops?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 21 2011, 11:27 AM~19922602
> *so what's going on friday throught sunday? parties, events, kickbacks, hops?
> *



Big Party at the Gillespie Sat Night... Open Bar!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 08:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *


 :0 :nicoderm: :ninja: :drama: :run:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Matt is right charlie, you haven't earned your stripes just yet uffin: Jus sayin'


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol my ? Is wat u got in the impala


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 11:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *



Yes sir you have a point :happysad:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2011, 03:41 PM~19925039
> *Lol my ? Is wat u got in the impala
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: chill out sharlee .dont take everything to heart .just put the dime on bumper an if your happy with your tie down or truck or whatever then thats all that matters homie


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 08:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *


just curious how you gonna get higher with stock suspension .just maken sure i know what im up against bc you know i want the crown :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2011, 06:41 PM~19925039
> *Lol my ? Is wat u got in the impala
> *


my impala?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2011, 03:55 PM~19925138
> *just curious how you gonna get higher with stock suspension .just maken sure i know what im up against bc you know i want the crown :0  :biggrin:
> *


short'n the driveshaft so i can lock up higher


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 21 2011, 03:41 PM~19925039
> *Lol my ? Is wat u got in the impala
> *


here you go take some note's


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 04:46 PM~19925539
> *here you go take some note's
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :scrutinize: :tongue: :rant: thats def a rookies set up :biggrin: 
correct me if im wrong but by shortening the driveshaft it wont be able to lay all the way down .or can u get a longer slip yoke to accomadate for how much you shorten it


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2011, 05:02 PM~19925675
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :rant: thats def a rookies set up :biggrin:
> correct me if im wrong but by shortening the driveshaft it wont be able to lay all the way down .or can u get a longer slip yoke to accomadate for how much you shorten it
> *


long slip :biggrin: and my set up is all off the shelf its just built right :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 05:39 PM~19925981
> *long slip :biggrin: and my set up  is all off the shelf its just built right :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: so you can still lay frame ?i love hoppen but i want to still be able to put the rear on the ground too


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 16 2011, 09:27 AM~19882414
> *One car ready  :cheesy: now its time to dust off the impala  :biggrin:
> *


sup matt u got the cutty ready?


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2011, 12:58 AM~19906613
> *It looks trashy!! :cheesy:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: -ImpalaMike-, *187_Regal*, 7231981

Hola' Rusty :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Feb 20 2011, 08:07 PM~19917804
> *:rofl:  :rofl: Ain't nobody ready for that. It's in the lab, don't worry.
> *


it done got broke off by a chipper anyway.....that car already has a bad taste in its mouf.....lol


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, timdog57


asshole.........bahahahahahaha


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 20 2011, 01:20 PM~19915522
> *It's not hate'n if its true
> *


Exactly. It is not hate just truth. Hate streams from jealousy.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Feb 21 2011, 10:00 PM~19926718
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: -ImpalaMike-, 187_Regal, 7231981
> 
> ...



suuuuuup


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 07:46 PM~19925539
> *here you go take some note's
> 
> 
> ...


the notes i just took was its a double to the nose with a piston on the back.....got it thanks......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 21 2011, 12:24 PM~19922587
> *who was on the switch? and why are you always talking about a car compared to a light ass S10? Matt's impala is heavy as fuck compared to that S10, I've always seen his Impala hit bumper and it looks good doing it.
> *


apparently he either doesnt understand the difference......or he just thinks that hopping is hopping and inches are inches...... i know where we can weigh these cars (cough cough) and trucks in if someone needs to see the difference....one would think that its obvious enough, being as they have seperate classes....im juss sayin


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, matdogg


another asshole......lol


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 PM~19926917
> *apparently he either doesnt understand the difference......or he just thinks that hopping is hopping and inches are inches...... i know where we can weigh these cars (cough cough) and trucks in if someone needs to see the difference....one would think that its obvious enough, being as they have seperate classes....im juss sayin
> *


A Arnold has a scale in the back.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 21 2011, 10:25 PM~19927013
> *A Arnold has a scale in the back.
> *


commerce crossings?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 10:13 PM~19926868
> *the notes i just took was its a double to the nose with a piston on the back.....got it thanks......
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2011, 06:55 PM~19925138
> *just curious how you gonna get higher with stock suspension .just maken sure i know what im up against bc you know i want the crown :0  :biggrin:
> *




john sorry to say it but you might have me this year :uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 10:34 PM~19927124
> *commerce crossings?
> *


yup, they did.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

hmmmmm i work back there i might have to drive over there and look


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 21 2011, 07:38 PM~19927175
> *john sorry to say it but you might have me this year :uh:
> *


U never know homie .this will be my second yr really trien so who knows .but I can honestly say I ordered some new shit that still ain't showed so I don't have nothen special for casper .just a lot more experience lol.it only took 5 pumpheads 5 hoses 9 motors an a lot of selinoids but I think I got it now :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 21 2011, 06:16 PM~19926340
> *sup matt u got the cutty ready?
> *


It's as ready as its going to get :biggrin: 
you coming with Andrew?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i guess i will be in last this year. fuck it i might make my car a double pump now fuck it i got plenty of time :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 07:18 PM~19926930
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, matdogg
> another asshole......lol
> *


hahaha Russ your a dick :biggrin: 

see you this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 21 2011, 06:02 PM~19925675
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:  :tongue:  :rant: thats def a rookies set up :biggrin:
> correct me if im wrong but by shortening the driveshaft it wont be able to lay all the way down .or can u get a longer slip yoke to accomadate for how much you shorten it
> *


Rear swings forward changes pivot easyer 2 get up but scrubs some inch?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 21 2011, 09:57 PM~19929020
> *Rear swings forward changes pivot easyer 2 get up but scrubs some inch?
> *


Not always :cheesy:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 21 2011, 08:07 PM~19926804
> *Exactly.  It is not hate just truth.  Hate streams from jealousy.
> *


We must b doing something rite names on everone lips


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 08:17 PM~19926917
> *apparently he either doesnt understand the difference......or he just thinks that hopping is hopping and inches are inches...... i know where we can weigh these cars (cough cough) and trucks in if someone needs to see the difference....one would think that its obvious enough, being as they have seperate classes....im juss sayin
> *


Weight? Ratio rear 2 front matters.we drive and hop almost dime are easyer 2 cum by then dollars so WHEN we tear it up no tears. BUT could v8 it move the gas tank in the back like most cars then put 10 or 12,16 bats to counter da weight. Weight is one thing balance is everything. Dis b our 3rd year and haters or fans call it what u want. All I kn is lot of interst in what we doing. So thak yall 4 noticen us. Nice compament


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't c kn1 on here talkin smak to c.c.e about weight and they the one wit da records. U know single pump champs I ain't chasen chimps I'm aiming 4 the best and so what if I can't beat them if a rookie can't go thee rounds wit a champ and put up good show. I'll take it. Plus anyone welcome build a truck an step up Cus win lose or draw. We will b SWINGING


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 09:51 AM~19922437
> *It hit 59 last year and its higher now and we got a cutty doing 90's wut one you want to pull up on lil homie
> 
> and to call people haters ...you aint been in the game long enough  to have haters ...you should sit back and take advice from people instead of calling them haters
> *


I have built bike trikes trains and trucks had belairs cuttys impalas when I was 14 15 years old I have ben in da games just not this one and only three years say what u want our stuff bangs and LAYS!


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 21 2011, 07:13 PM~19926868
> *the notes i just took was its a double to the nose with a piston on the back.....got it thanks......
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 22 2011, 01:10 AM~19929183
> *We must b doing something rite names on everone lips
> *


I dont even know your names. And could care less. All I am saying is take a little pride in your work.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2011, 05:41 AM~19930921
> *I dont even know your names.  And could care less.  All I am saying is take a little pride in your work.
> *


 don't judge book by it's tie fats pic of my frame on here truck was fliped and rebuilt in2 weeks me an lil char did all the work. His frame is bad ass u want pride cum c some my work and I thik ul change ur mined. Anyway thought about change tie but so many pep luv it staying and ya kn we will pull up!!!


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

I got a single fat boy with 6 batts you have a single piston 14 batts big diff


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2011, 06:41 AM~19930921
> *I dont even know your names.  And could care less.  All I am saying is take a little pride in your work.
> *


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 21 2011, 09:38 PM~19927175
> *john sorry to say it but you might have me this year :uh:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Feb 15 2011, 04:59 PM~19876989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love this topic it gets the best rite before casper ..to my club members do what makes u happy .if were riden an ur happy then that's all that counts .an to everyone else I hope no one gets offended but a lot of us do the best we can with what we have BUT on another note tracking says secret artillary b here Wednesday so spoon its yo ass ninja an mattdog idk you make to many mods for my garage built turd to compete with but ima damn sure try to get that crown an have fun doen it win lose or well lose :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

what is the rolling time for hoppers on friday?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 22 2011, 06:25 AM~19931102
> *what is the rolling time for hoppers on friday?
> *


The show opens at 6 any time before that


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

I know im not really anyone here but on.fri when I hop it well be exactly 23 years since my dad hoped at thee first carl caspers :cheesy: o and it well be my first time hoppin :0


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2011, 06:07 AM~19931053
> *I love this topic it gets the best rite before casper ..to my club members do what makes u happy .if were riden an ur happy then that's all that counts .an to everyone else I hope no one gets offended but a lot of us do the best we can with what we have BUT on another note tracking says secret artillary b here Wednesday so spoon its yo ass ninja an mattdog idk you make to many mods for my garage built turd to compete with but ima damn sure try to get that crown an have fun doen it win lose or well lose  :biggrin:
> *


All my cars are built in my little 2 car garage and driveway so don't count your self out man ....you will get there


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2011, 11:21 AM~19931536
> *I know im not really anyone here but on.fri when I hop it well be exactly 23 years since my dad hoped at thee first carl caspers  :cheesy: o and it well be my first time hoppin  :0
> *


good luck bro.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 22 2011, 10:32 AM~19931599
> *good luck bro.
> *


Thanks :cheesy: I jus wana do the old man proud :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 08:30 AM~19931585
> *All my cars are built in my little 2 car garage and driveway so don't count your self out man ....you will get there
> *


Oh I'm comen for ya lol regaurdless I'm gonna have a blast all weekend .hope we all make it an hava goodtime


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2011, 10:11 AM~19931883
> *Oh I'm comen for ya lol regaurdless I'm gonna have a blast all weekend .hope we all make it an hava goodtime
> *


That's da point. Iv had lots of fun in da pit hope 4 meny more good times. Lil smak talking helps keep me hyped 2 put in work


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Shits gettin deep... I need to put my readin boots on lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 22 2011, 10:14 AM~19932270
> *That's da point.  Iv had lots of fun  in da pit hope 4 meny more good times. Lil smak talking helps keep me hyped 2 put in work
> *


U better get ur azz to work then bc my artillary b here soon so the o dusty tre will be cocked an loaded ..BUT I don't have the lock up u do or the time to make those types of mods to get it.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19928329
> *hahaha Russ your a dick :biggrin:
> 
> see you this weekend :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 22 2011, 01:10 AM~19929183
> *We must b doing something rite names on everone lips
> *



doesnt necessarily mean right..........im juss sayin......


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Damn! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2011, 11:41 AM~19932408
> *U better get ur azz to work then bc my artillary b here soon so the o dusty tre will be cocked an loaded ..BUT I don't have the lock up u do or the time to make those types of mods to get it.
> *


All I got 2 do is put New pump head I said new lol lol I didn't take dis one out charchars truck give ol red a once over and I'll b chillen


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 21 2011, 11:25 AM~19922946
> *Big Party at the Gillespie Sat Night... Open Bar!
> *


I guess that's where we are going then right?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 21 2011, 11:54 PM~19928212
> *It's as ready as its going to get :biggrin:
> you coming with Andrew?
> *


im still thinking about. :angry:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Louisville, The home of sensitive ass motherfuckers! Just my .02!! We all here to have fun..


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE CUSTOMIZER_@Feb 22 2011, 04:27 PM~19934326
> *Louisville, The home of sensitive ass motherfuckers! Just my .02!! We all here to have fun..
> *


THATS HOW IS SUPPOSE TO BE.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 187_Regal, DOUGHBOY90, s-dime


things that make you go hmmmmmmm


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 22 2011, 04:12 PM~19934626
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 187_Regal, DOUGHBOY90, s-dime
> things that make you go hmmmmmmm
> *


who you hummmmen on now :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

FUCK it I'm coming for pinky I'm gonna bust his ass lol :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Feb 22 2011, 05:09 PM~19935048
> *FUCK it I'm coming for pinky I'm gonna bust his ass lol  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


think he said hes retired  just wont be the same in the pits all the ole heads is retiren :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 22 2011, 05:44 PM~19935316
> *think he said hes retired   just wont be the same in the pits all the ole heads is retiren :biggrin:
> *


MY boy retired cause he scared I was coming to hand him his ass lol :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2011, 08:23 AM~19930968
> *I got a single fat boy with 6 batts you have a single piston 14 batts big diff
> *


The car wieghs twice as much as your truck and one of the hardest cars to hop besides a glasshouse. A car is a lot different from a truck period.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19936919
> *The car wieghs twice as much as your truck and one of the hardest cars to hop besides a glasshouse.  A car is a lot different from a truck period.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2011, 09:23 PM~19936919
> *The car wieghs twice as much as your truck and one of the hardest cars to hop besides a glasshouse.  A car is a lot different from a truck period.
> *


Yea twice the weight so what got twice da power! Ain't even ur car what are the pres of fan club or just another cheerleader? Mat I like ur car it's bad ass but dis is old. And tim like I said WE ain't chasen the impala we like the trucks if u don't so so what don't watch when it hops. Don't c nobody bitchen and winen about other trucks u don't want to hop a truck don't period!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 22 2011, 05:23 AM~19930968
> *I got a single fat boy with 6 batts you have a single piston 14 batts big diff
> *


 :uh: this dude can't count only 12 batteries in my car :dunno: and I thought you had 8 in your truck?

anyway you keep doing your thing I like to see all these hoppers in the hop pit I don't care if you doing 1" or 100" its all in fun :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 10:20 PM~19937587
> *:uh: this dude can't count only 12 batteries in my car :dunno: and I thought you had 8 in your truck?
> 
> anyway you keep doing your thing I like to see all these hoppers in the hop pit I don't care if you doing 1" or 100" its all in fun :biggrin:
> *


Yea we got 8 he mean 6 to da nose 2 on rear. I'm hopen red does better dis year. Made bunch of changes 2 both trucks sence da going put char in rad. U kn we all get hyped up now and agian but realy all one big hopping fam. Should b a good show lot hoppers post b dar dis year.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 22 2011, 09:50 PM~19937916
> *Yea we got 8 he mean 6 to da nose 2 on rear. I'm hopen red does better dis year. Made bunch of changes 2 both trucks sence da going put char in rad. U kn we all get hyped up now and agian but realy all one big hopping fam. Should b a good show lot hoppers post b dar dis year.
> *


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 22 2011, 11:51 PM~19937208
> *Yea twice the weight so what got twice da power! Ain't even ur car what are the pres of fan club or just another cheerleader? Mat I like ur car it's bad ass but dis is old. And tim like I said WE ain't chasen the impala we like the trucks if u don't so so what don't watch when it hops. Don't c nobody bitchen and winen about other trucks u don't want to hop a truck don't period!
> *



Your right it isnt my car but we are in the same car club so call it what you want. I can be a cheerleader because that is what clubs are about. Do your thing.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 23 2011, 04:06 AM~19939239
> *Your right it isnt my car but we are in the same car club so call it what you want.  I can be a cheerleader because that is what clubs are about.  Do your thing.
> *


Yea u got dar I cheer 4 my members. I'm just saying not everyone can jump in and have nice ass ride. Smak talk is cool but trashy and no pride ? Anyway sqush dat. Y'all ready 2 tear chuncks out of dat 502 concrete ?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 22 2011, 10:52 PM~19937931
> *
> *


What u smoken bout Willis ? Lol


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 23 2011, 04:50 AM~19939358
> *Yea u got dar I cheer 4 my members. I'm just saying not everyone can jump in and have nice ass ride. Smak talk is cool but trashy and no pride ?      Anyway sqush dat.  Y'all ready 2 tear chuncks out of dat 502 concrete ?
> *


no but EVERYONE can cut a clean peice of fucking something and make a tie down that doesn't look like some fuckin nasty ass tailor trash shit you just threw together. 
Kentucky is already looked at like a bunch of goat fucking hillbilly's in the rest of the country's eyes. your shit doesnt help any mr "sledtrash" 

ps. lay of timmay. he is very soft and comfortable to lay your head on after drinking beers all day. so in my book he one cool lil fat dude


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 05:35 AM~19939443
> *no but EVERYONE can cut a clean peice of fucking something and make a tie down that doesn't look like some fuckin nasty ass tailor trash shit you just threw together.
> Kentucky is already looked at like a bunch of goat fucking hillbilly's in the rest of the country's eyes. your shit doesnt help any mr "sledtrash"
> 
> ...


Who the hell is this dude if u got sum ahit to say u no wat my truck looks like bitch look for the trashy tie down then talk shot to my face


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 23 2011, 05:46 AM~19939464
> *Who the hell is this dude if u got sum ahit to say u no wat my truck looks like bitch look for the trashy tie down then talk shot to my face
> *


 :uh: u mad?


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 23 2011, 05:46 AM~19939464
> *Who the hell is this dude if u got sum ahit to say u no wat my truck looks like bitch look for the trashy tie down then talk shot to my face
> *


post a picture of yourself.

somone might see me looking at that trashy tiedown and think i might be liking it or some shit




shew


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 06:52 AM~19939480
> *:uh: u mad?
> *


Mad ? Na shows ur stupidy not mine we work ur ass off to make the truk sound tie down is least of my worries. Bring ur shit and pull up or shut up. We luv when pep hate on us but b a man ? U scard


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 23 2011, 05:59 AM~19939501
> *Mad ? Na shows ur stupidy not mine we work ur ass off to make the truk sound tie down is least of my worries. Bring ur shit and pull up or shut up. We luv when pep hate on us but b a man ? U scard
> *


im not as scared as you are mad. 

trashy lmao looks like water pipe


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Everybody just shut the hell up and let the cars/trucks do the talking this weekend. jesus christ, you all sound like a bunch of high school kids.


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

Lol ur not nder my skin evadently u no who i m the scared one is the one who wnt say who they r


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 23 2011, 06:13 AM~19939555
> *Everybody just shut the hell up and let the cars/trucks do the talking this weekend.  jesus christ, you all sound like a bunch of high school kids.
> *


8th grade mothasucka


----------



## off_topic (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 23 2011, 06:22 AM~19939577
> *Lol ur not nder my skin evadently u no who i m the scared one is the one who wnt say who they r
> *


 :uh: post more pictures or your tractor supply setup please?


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 07:23 AM~19939583
> *:uh:  post more pictures or your tractor supply setup please?
> *


Aw u just coudnt go any longer wit out haven my name in ur mouth. How does it tast go ahead an swollow it


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

:rimshot: :drama:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 06:23 AM~19939583
> *:uh:  post more pictures or your tractor supply setup please?
> *


Ok u win buddy pull up at casper thats all im sayin


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

to my homies once again do you dont worry bout what other people think .wounder what they say bout me cars in primer an tow strap holden gas tank in :biggrin: no disrespect to none of the homies in ohio but like i said we do the best we can with what we have an we support all the shows we can an thats all that matters to us .riden haven fun an supporten every show an we try our best not to disrespect no one .so if charlie solders some tincans together for a tiedown oh well atleast hes comen out hoppen an supporten every show he can


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 23 2011, 09:26 AM~19939999
> *to my homies once again do you dont worry bout what other people think .wounder what they say bout me cars in primer an tow strap holden gas tank in :biggrin: no disrespect to none of the homies in ohio but like i said we do the best we can with what we have an we support all the shows we can an thats all that matters to us .riden haven fun an supporten every show an we try our best not to disrespect no one .so if charlie solders some tincans together for a tiedown oh well atleast hes comen out hoppen an supporten every show he can
> *


I'm wit u my ninja brother


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey louisville I got some bad news/good news I cant make carl casper again my girl is pregnet and the baby isnt do til march 15th and she was admitted into the hospital yesterday and the baby will be born soon so I cant leave her by herself so that why! im sorry about that but I have some one covering the event for me daisy from louisville and dan im sending him the camera!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Shit talkin can be fun and all, but come on people. Charlie your truck hops and you drive it. enough said.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 23 2011, 12:56 PM~19941049
> *Shit talkin can be fun and all, but come on people. Charlie your truck hops and you drive it. enough said.
> *


X2


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2011, 10:46 AM~19940960
> *Hey louisville I got some bad news/good news I cant make carl casper again my girl is pregnet and the baby isnt do til march 15th and she was admitted into the hospital yesterday and the baby will be born soon so I cant leave her by herself so that why! im sorry about that but I have some one covering the event for me daisy from louisville and dan im sending him the camera!
> *


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by off_topic_@Feb 23 2011, 07:35 AM~19939443
> *no but EVERYONE can cut a clean peice of fucking something and make a tie down that doesn't look like some fuckin nasty ass tailor trash shit you just threw together.
> Kentucky is already looked at like a bunch of goat fucking hillbilly's in the rest of the country's eyes. your shit doesnt help any mr "sledtrash"
> 
> ...


Kentucky built


































just sayin......


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 23 2011, 08:26 AM~19939999
> *to my homies once again do you dont worry bout what other people think .wounder what they say bout me cars in primer an tow strap holden gas tank in :biggrin: no disrespect to none of the homies in ohio but like i said we do the best we can with what we have an we support all the shows we can an thats all that matters to us .riden haven fun an supporten every show an we try our best not to disrespect no one .so if charlie solders some tincans together for a tiedown oh well atleast hes comen out hoppen an supporten every show he can
> *


but that shits gangsta. i had to drive with a tow strap holding my balljoint together for about an hour lol.


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2011, 11:46 AM~19940960
> *Hey louisville I got some bad news/good news I cant make carl casper again my girl is pregnet and the baby isnt do til march 15th and she was admitted into the hospital yesterday and the baby will be born soon so I cant leave her by herself so that why! im sorry about that but I have some one covering the event for me daisy from louisville and dan im sending him the camera!
> *


Sry 2 hear hope all turns out good! We'll miss u dats 4 sure


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Feb 23 2011, 10:56 AM~19941049
> *Shit talkin can be fun and all, but come on people. Charlie your truck hops and you drive it. enough said.
> *


Thanks atleast some ppl no how to show love and understand not everyone hasa million to spend thanks to everyone that dnt talk shit cant wait to c wat the say bout my truck bein 5 different colors


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 23 2011, 11:46 AM~19940960
> *Hey louisville I got some bad news/good news I cant make carl casper again my girl is pregnet and the baby isnt do til march 15th and she was admitted into the hospital yesterday and the baby will be born soon so I cant leave her by herself so that why! im sorry about that but I have some one covering the event for me daisy from louisville and dan im sending him the camera!
> *


what's up bro....our prayers are with you, your girl, and the baby....everything will be fine...... I'll make sure Daisy does her job this weekend....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 23 2011, 01:33 PM~19941615
> *Kentucky built
> 
> 
> ...


 daaaaaamnnn that is nice


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2011, 10:21 AM~19931536
> *I know im not really anyone here but on.fri when I hop it well be exactly 23 years since my dad hoped at thee first carl caspers  :cheesy: o and it well be my first time hoppin  :0
> *


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 23 2011, 03:53 PM~19942183
> *daaaaaamnnn that is nice
> *


Its going to be there!


----------



## StreetStyleJG (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 22 2011, 01:02 PM~19932528
> *Damn! :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Got a present for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63hardtoprider_@Feb 23 2011, 12:33 PM~19941615
> *Kentucky built
> 
> 
> ...


Turd :biggrin:jus sayen but I ain't no damn hater :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike- (Mar 14, 2003)

hope the rain holds off on everyone moving in. I got my fingers crossed


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm all the crazy talk going on in here.... Only two days left...


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

just finish King Kong time to charge batteries :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cookie-_@Feb 23 2011, 03:57 PM~19943092
> *Got a present for ya!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEEET! :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 23 2011, 11:26 AM~19939999
> *to my homies once again do you dont worry bout what other people think .wounder what they say bout me cars in primer an tow strap holden gas tank in :biggrin: no disrespect to none of the homies in ohio but like i said we do the best we can with what we have an we support all the shows we can an thats all that matters to us .riden haven fun an supporten every show an we try our best not to disrespect no one .so if charlie solders some tincans together for a tiedown oh well atleast hes comen out hoppen an supporten every show he can
> *


The tow strap holding your tank is your fault big dogg, I said everytime you talked about it that I have extra tank straps for you...probably the mounts too. I honestly never heard anyone say anything about you though. I don't think anyone would fuck with s-dime or sledcross if they didn't come off the way they do. The tie down is whack but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do with the materials you have.


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

See you all tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 07:39 AM~19948541
> *The tow strap holding your tank is your fault big dogg, I said everytime you talked about it that I have extra tank straps for you...probably the mounts too. I honestly never heard anyone say anything about you though. I don't think anyone would fuck with s-dime or sledcross if they didn't come off the way they do. The tie down is whack but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do with the materials you have.
> *


My point y r u still talkin shit u got a car?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2011, 12:50 PM~19949364
> *My point y r u still talkin shit u got a car?
> *


how is that talkin shit? I said I had tank straps for John and said sometimes you have to make due with the materials you have (about your tiedown). Why you so sensitive? I'll bring you some if you need it...


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 02:07 PM~19951307
> *how is that talkin shit? I said I had tank straps for John and said sometimes you have to make due with the materials you have (about your tiedown). Why you so sensitive? I'll bring you some if you need it...
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS UR CAR


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

lookin forward to hangin this weekend.


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19951752
> *WHERE IS UR CAR
> *


since you asked, I got more money in this pile of parts than you have in your whole truck...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 03:31 PM~19951901
> *since you asked, I got more money in this pile of parts than you have in your whole truck...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 02:07 PM~19951307
> *how is that talkin shit? I said I had tank straps for John and said sometimes you have to make due with the materials you have (about your tiedown). Why you so sensitive? I'll bring you some if you need it...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 05:31 PM~19951901
> *since you asked, I got more money in this pile of parts than you have in your whole truck...
> 
> 
> ...


how much for that lower trunk pan i need that


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Feb 24 2011, 07:05 PM~19952125
> *how much for that lower trunk pan i need that
> *


PM'd you, I got an extra, no rust just dented.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2011, 08:21 AM~19931536
> *I know im not really anyone here but on.fri when I hop it well be exactly 23 years since my dad hoped at thee first carl caspers  :cheesy: o and it well be my first time hoppin  :0
> *


Just have fun cause being out there in front of everyone is a blast.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got done reading the drama queens from Louisville and it makes my head hurt please try spell check it will make it easier to read. :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Feb 24 2011, 08:35 PM~19952852
> *Just got done reading the drama queens from Louisville and it makes my head hurt please try spell check it will make it easier to read. :biggrin:
> *


sup John?


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Feb 24 2011, 03:31 PM~19951901
> *since you asked, I got more money in this pile of parts than you have in your whole truck...
> 
> 
> ...


My point u dnt got shit so pull up to shut up bioOoootch


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 24 2011, 09:15 PM~19953243
> *My point u dnt got shit so pull up to shut up bioOoootch
> *


whatever you gotta tell yourself to sleep at night. I'm not anybody's bitch though, get that shit straight.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Any move-in pics? :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19954462
> *Any move-in pics? :cheesy:
> *



i fell in love.......


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19954462
> *Any move-in pics? :cheesy:
> *



i have one on my phone....pm me your number and i will send it...


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 24 2011, 11:34 PM~19954462
> *Any move-in pics? :cheesy:
> *


they're on facebook!


----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

is they gonna be any cars for sale at the show hoppers or street cars lowriders only?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0 its time :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im leaving in about an hour to head down from PA gonna be a good time


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Feb 25 2011, 12:11 AM~19956101
> *is they gonna be any cars for sale at the show hoppers or street cars lowriders only?
> *


 I am willing to sell my fleetwood.. Its in the colisieum right now.. :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 22 2011, 10:21 AM~19931536
> *I know im not really anyone here but on.fri when I hop it well be exactly 23 years since my dad hoped at thee first carl caspers  :cheesy: o and it well be my first time hoppin  :0
> *


 Hey Tommy no disrespect lil dog but Im pretty sure the first Caspers was a lot more than 23 years ago. That wouldve made it 88 and I think the first hop was like in 84 or 85 something like that. Back in the pig barn. I was like 13 or 14 i think. Man gettin old sucks cant remember shit anymore


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Feb 25 2011, 01:51 PM~19958700
> *Hey Tommy no disrespect lil dog but Im pretty sure the first Caspers  was a lot more than 23 years ago. That wouldve made it 88 and I think the first hop was like in 84 or 85 something like that. Back in the pig barn. I was like 13 or 14 i think. Man gettin old sucks cant remember shit anymore
> *


I think he meant the first hop was that long ago. 


And Charlie I dont have a car either so I will quit putting my opinion on here. :uh:


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Feb 25 2011, 10:51 AM~19958700
> *Hey Tommy no disrespect lil dog but Im pretty sure the first Caspers  was a lot more than 23 years ago. That wouldve made it 88 and I think the first hop was like in 84 or 85 something like that. Back in the pig barn. I was like 13 or 14 i think. Man gettin old sucks cant remember shit anymore
> *


Nope first hop was 88 and Lowrider hydraulics sponsered it and i got 2nd with 8 inches :biggrin:And yes it was the pig barn


----------



## s-dime (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 25 2011, 11:03 AM~19958794
> *I think he meant the first hop was that long ago.
> And Charlie I dont have a car either so I will quit putting my opinion on here.  :uh:
> *


Well i dnt talk down on noone


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

Any pics of the pit line up ?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Damm 24 inches...... It's killing me... Time to go back in the lab and figure it out...


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

SOCIOS IN THEEE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Casper every year is still fun. We workin out with the 90 plus
cars this year. A blast


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Can't stop smilen! How meny ningas got BUMMPER at Casper ?


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Feb 26 2011, 12:04 AM~19963222
> *SOCIOS IN THEEE HOUSE :biggrin:
> *


i know this is right we'll be there tomorrow at the show


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Oooooo me anyone eles from 502


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 24 2011, 10:20 PM~19955545
> *they're on facebook!
> *


Damn  

I guess I should get an account on there....only got time for Layitlow tho :biggrin: 

Hey Russ, glad you liked it


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Anyway, pulling into L'ville shortly...see you "sensitive ass mufakas" in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

bout to head back to the show to fix my 18 in hopper


----------



## lowdwnrob (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 25 2011, 01:20 AM~19955545
> *they're on facebook!
> *


Whose facebook?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdwnrob_@Feb 26 2011, 08:05 AM~19965185
> *Whose facebook?
> *


Angie Caranto put some on


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOYALTY IN THE HOUSE


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G+Feb 25 2011, 09:04 PM~19963222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adams85 (Feb 21, 2007)

all those lowriders that was painted by culver customs were awesome. Great work!


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guero vaquero_@Feb 25 2011, 01:11 AM~19956101
> *is they gonna be any cars for sale at the show hoppers or street cars lowriders only?
> *


I got a 64 in my garage here in louisville I'll sell you


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owpRxReS41s


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Feb 26 2011, 11:20 PM~19969135
> *LOYALTY IN THE HOUSE
> *



you all really put it down along with the other heavy hitters :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey just got home had a blast got to meet some cool people and hang with some old ones


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Feb 27 2011, 03:29 PM~19973188
> *you all really put it down along with the other heavy hitters :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA ANDREW DOING HIS THANG


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Good to meet Andrew and the fellas from nj. We had a ball
all damn weekend. Back to the lab on the toypala we will not dissapoint u
have my word.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 27 2011, 04:33 PM~19973206
> *hey just got home had a blast got to meet some cool people and hang with some old ones
> *


good to meet ya man..was talking and sitting behind ya..


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Finely got to scrach da bumper. Can't wait to smash the rollpan hopefuly at next event .nice to meet everyone


----------



## oldspumps 87 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sledcross_@Feb 27 2011, 06:51 PM~19974738
> *Finely got to scrach da bumper. Can't wait to smash the rollpan hopefuly at next event .nice to meet everyone
> *


You did yo thing big charlie :thumbsup:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by s-dime_@Feb 25 2011, 05:02 PM~19959926
> *Well i dnt talk down on noone
> *



thats cause you 3'11 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

where the pics


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE_@Feb 27 2011, 10:18 PM~19975399
> *where the pics
> *


x23456789


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Still smiling


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 27 2011, 11:11 AM~19972132
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owpRxReS41s
> *


any one have the full video from saturday night I want to see how many time I hit the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Had a blast this weekend. After party was nice too.. GOODTIMES will be back next year for sure..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

WOW, WHAT A WEEKEND!

First off, I WANNA THANK Caranto, Russ, Cookie, Tim, Lee, MY BOY JOSH and anyone else who helped move in and set-up my car. I can't express my grattitude enough to all you guys!!!

Met ALOT of great people, both local and out of towners. 

Can't wait til the Sept show cus you all make a out-of-towner feel right at home with your hospitality. 

THANKS AGAIN 

Got a few pics on my cam but, can't upload em til tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Adams85_@Feb 27 2011, 06:36 AM~19971107
> *all those lowriders that was painted by culver customs were awesome. Great work!
> *


He's a mad talented mofo! + he's alright(for a white guy) :biggrin:


----------



## sledcross (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry Grimmy! Pic was taken before you arrived. I didn't realize I even had this picture or I wouldn't took another one!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## g-body (Dec 2, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i got some vids of the hop il upload them sometime today


----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)

Got a lot of pics and videos..Lowrider Connection was in tha building


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

good times :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Feb 27 2011, 08:34 PM~19974620
> *good to meet ya man..was talking and sitting behind ya..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LANDITO (Dec 16, 2008)

> Good to meet Andrew and the fellas from nj. We had a ball
> all damn weekend. Back to the lab on the toypala we will not dissapoint u
> have my word.
> [/quote
> same here homie we had a great time you and your whole crew and fam some real kool people


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

Had a great time at the show over the weekend!!!! And at the After-Party! nice meeting alot of youall out of towners!


----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Feb 28 2011, 03:15 PM~19980835
> *Had a great time at the show over the weekend!!!! And at the After-Party! nice meeting alot of youall out of towners!
> *


Yeah it was a fun time. Ill have my net fixed tomorrow to upload pics..I was way too twisted at the afterparty


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Feb 28 2011, 12:13 PM~19980041
> *good times :cheesy:
> *


?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

That's cool Andrew pm me your number please.


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

Carl Casper Car Show 2011 pix


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19983490


----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3rd Degree_@Feb 28 2011, 08:55 PM~19983826
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's a great pic...


----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)




----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)

Black Beauty is down with the LC


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Was you nervous taking the pic? lol :cheesy:


----------



## 3rd Degree (Oct 31, 2002)

Lol no I took like 4 of em I couldn't get it to turn out..that was the best one tho


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3rd Degree_@Feb 28 2011, 09:06 PM~19983978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say thanks to the homies from ohio all their advice an hope to see u all again at westside byb is plannen to make it up there for sure this yr


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3rd Degree_@Feb 28 2011, 10:58 PM~19984629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

We just want to thank all of the clubs and competitors who came and put it down for the crowd! 

We would also like to thank Toro from Impalas Magazine for coming out and shooting the show and the hop!

Keep up the great work everybody. There has been alot of improvement over the last 9 years I have been a part of this show!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 1 2011, 06:12 AM~19987175
> *Just wanted to say thanks to the homies from ohio all their advice an hope to see u all again at westside byb is plannen to make it up there for sure this yr
> *


Any time homie see you at the picnic


----------



## ~SCORT~ (Sep 9, 2009)

One of my favs :cheesy:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

1st Place Single Pump 66 inches stock trailing arms street car. Hittin bumper so hard the back tires are coming off the ground! The center black bar on the stick is 52 inches...count up from there & you can see it's over 70 inches! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like i missed out on a good time...


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 03:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ANY VIDEO :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 05:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Shorty's 63
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lrVZAocQFbA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

let me try this again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrVZAocQFbA


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3rd Degree_@Feb 28 2011, 11:58 PM~19984629
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i would of had video if i didnt have change batteries :cheesy:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 2 2011, 02:03 PM~19998412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............ shit is mean how many batterys you run tha fucker gets up there no **** :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 4 2011, 06:06 PM~20016231
> *............ shit is mean how many batterys you run tha fucker gets up there no ****  :0
> *


Thanks. 10 batteries at 120 volts single pump. It hits the bumper in 3 licks if I don't have the spring returns on it & 4 licks with them on.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

FBPsycho'sDreams when I was pulling my 63 up to hop one of you guys said this fucker's about to do 60 & I said nope 70 & they laughed...good times :biggrin: See you guys at the next one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 4 2011, 10:00 PM~20017324
> *Thanks. 10 batteries at 120 volts single pump. It hits the bumper in 3 licks if I don't have the spring returns on it & 4 licks with them on.
> 
> 
> ...


FROM THE VIDEO IT LOOKED LIKE THE HOTTEST OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20017396
> *FBPsycho'sDreams when I was pulling my 63 up to hop one of you guys said this fucker's about to do 60 & I said nope 70 & they laughed...good times :biggrin:  See you guys at the next one.
> *


i need you to do some magic in my trunk so you ll have some competition :biggrin: suspensions done jus cant get the trunk right


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

better call call
ron for the magic. sory had to.lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Mar 5 2011, 02:28 PM~20022643
> *better call call
> ron for the magic. sory had to.lol
> *


i been taken in all the info from you shorty an roll model .i never want my trunk on fire again :biggrin: an i want it on bumper easily


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 4 2011, 07:11 PM~20017396
> *FBPsycho'sDreams when I was pulling my 63 up to hop one of you guys said this fucker's about to do 60 & I said nope 70 & they laughed...good times :biggrin:  See you guys at the next one.
> *


As soon as we seen u there and matt I new I was beat. but loving how ur 63 smashes the bumper.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 5 2011, 04:57 PM~20023080
> *i been taken in all the info from you shorty an roll model .i never want my trunk on fire again :biggrin: an i want it on bumper easily
> *


lot of little details but anyone can catch fire... we just take the right measures to prevent it ,anyhow you looked better by the end of the weekend. hope u continue to.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my car!

The Arnold Classic was this weekend. Hopefully some of you got to check it out, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 5 2011, 05:57 PM~20023080
> *i been taken in all the info from you shorty an roll model .i never want my trunk on fire again :biggrin: an i want it on bumper easily
> *


If you could bring your car & the correct parts we can get it on the bumper. I wouldn't charge you any labor. I would run different springs on the front & rear than what you are running now & have the trunk setup different. If you want to make plans give me a call. The # is 614-905-6052.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Mar 5 2011, 05:57 PM~20023080
> *i been taken in all the info from you shorty an roll model .i never want my trunk on fire again :biggrin: an i want it on bumper easily
> *



Come by the shop.... We can help get it on the bumper. I doesnt take Magic Or Weight. Just hard work.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 10 2011, 01:06 AM~20056267
> *Come by the shop.... We can help get it on the bumper. I doesnt take Magic Or Weight. Just hard work.
> *


I hope your not implying that I have weight in my car. I don't have "magic" or weight. Most of the equipment in my car is CCE.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 6 2011, 08:21 PM~20029899
> *Thanks to everyone for the compliments on my car!
> 
> The Arnold Classic was this weekend. Hopefully some of you got to check it out, it was pretty sweet.*


I wanted to go but wasnt able to. Would of been nice to meet the Terminator.


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Mar 10 2011, 02:18 PM~20060345
> *I hope your not implying that I have weight in my car. I don't have "magic" or weight. Most of the equipment in my car is CCE.
> *


i dont think he meant that .an ive seen under ur car an in the trunk an i know its not weighted .i got the same weight in my trunk just not set up like yours.......................i appreciate everyones offers to help but the plan is to pull it off the frame repaint frame blast belly an paint it then paint car an redesign trunk.drive train an interior is pretty much done so its getten all the pretty shit done next :biggrin: it probably wont be done for a couple yrs but it ll be right when it comes back out to play


----------

